# ISIS Colchester - Part 49



## Ceri.

New home ladies


----------



## cleo31

bookmarking!


----------



## lil stephy

bookmarkin   xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Bookmarking x


----------



## kittyx

how do you bookmark?


----------



## bunny73

bookmarking


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Ohh a new thread  

Hope that everyone is okay.  

SJ - how are you coping in your 2ww.  I bet these 2 weeks will be the longest 2 weeks in your life (with hopefully the best ending ever).  Do you have to go for a blood test to get results, or are they following suite with Bourn and just doing pregnancy tests?

I am still waiting for ISIS to write to me confirming when I have to go for a consultation.  Not sure why I need a consultation, as I had one at Bourn the other week.  

Does anyone know whether I will have to have my bloods redone for hormone levels etc?  I have not had them done since I had my last fresh cycle which was about 16 months ago?  I know they are going to do a different protocol this time so that I hopefully don't get OHSS again.  I was just wondering whether I should ask for my bloods to be checked just in case anything has changed.  What do you think??  I suppose at the end of the day, they know what they are doing, so I should just go along with them.

Amanda xx


----------



## lougla

When we were referred to ISIS, we had to go via Bourne Hall.  They called me up to confirm I wanted to be sent back to Colchester and gave me my appointment over the phone, so this may happen to you as well.  If you dealt/spoke with Bourne Hall recently I would expect them to call you again soon, fingers crossed.


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Thanks Lougla.

We had our review appointment with Bourn and they said that they would pass our details to Isis.  I did call Isis last week to see what kind of waiting time they had for appointments and I think it was approx a  month 

Hopefully, we can get started in April'ish time

Amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Bookmarking


----------



## rosex86

Heya Girls
Hope everyone is good?
Im down in Cornwall at the moment for vday weekend ;-)

Anyways i started my nasal spray and were really not getting on with it at all, about 10mins after i sniff i can feel it at the back of my throat and they i spend about 10-15mins coughing my guts up and reaching, then my nose runs for about 2hrs and gets really dry!! 
Does this sounds right too you?
I phoned ISIS this morning and they said to come down and change it got burerlin injections, anyone had these and know where they have to be done and if there like a pen or an actual injection?

PLease help me xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31

rose - i'm on buseralin now. its an injection in the upper outer thigh or tummy. xxx


----------



## lougla

Hi ladies, I started my nasal spray this morning.  Was worried I hadn't done it correctly as I couldn't feel anything down the back of my throat or an after-taste as many had mentioned, but I did after 1 or 2 minutes (which felt reassuring?).  I've been drinking my water but I still feel quite "mucasy" and have a really thick throat?  Does this make sense?  Anyway, I'll just keep drinking my water. 

Good luck all


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi ladies just to let you know I really struggled with the sniffs altho they wouldn't let me change to jabs. It got better though. I spoke to Fiona and she told me that I was putting it far in my nostril and once I stopped doing that it became better but unfortunately I still got the sneezing fits runny nose followed by dry nose symptoms. I also nearly always got a headache straight after too. 

This 2ww is doing my head in. I wish there was some way they could tell if it's working or not. 

SJ xx


----------



## lougla

Well morning 2 of the sniffs and I think I have the hang of it a bit more ... don't really seem to be having too many problems afterwards which is almost worrying in a way   But I do get the nasty aftertaste about 1 or 2 minutes later so I'm finding that almost reassuring?  Honestly, the pressures we  put on ourselves, if anyone else said "oh yeah I just have to sniff a medicine twice a day" we'd think "oh that sounds quite simple" but no ...... to me it feels like one of the most complicated things I've ever done, doh ....


----------



## SarahJayne

Lougla try not to worry the nurse at Isis told me that the spray is absorbed by your nostril lining within a couple of minutes of sniffing and goes straight into your bloodstream. It's very hard to do it wrong tbh. She said sniffing is the quickest way to get a medication into your body beside injecting. That's why some recreational drugs are sniffed!!

Hope you feel a bit more reassured xxx


----------



## Angel10

SJ - hope you are ok during the 2ww - i remember it being soooooo long - but at the same time i was so happy just knowing that i had 2 embies inside me when i had never got that far before - wishing you lots of luck    

Cvru - how are you doing? remind when is your scan?  

Cleo - wow you on the jabs already? thats great news - cant remember how long the fet cycle is, remind me hun  

Hope everyone is ok  

ps Kitty - you bookmarked just by putting how do you bookmark my love


----------



## kittyx

hi al

Angel did I? I'm hopeless  How are you?

Rose i Had Buserilin on first cycle. Quite straight forward injections. Hope you're ok.

SJ 2ww is the longest but keep up the pma. IIf only we could see what's going on inside.

Lougla Hope you get on with the sniffing ok.

Ipswish girl I think blood tests are valid (if that's the right word) for 1 year.

Crvu you ok?

Cleo what date is your transfer?

Hope everyone has a nice Valentines day 

Love kittyxx


----------



## cvru100

SJ - how much longer have you got to go? It is a very long two weeks isn't it?! So many ups and downs as you imagine the end result. You must be nearly there now... Keep positive

Kitty is right about blood tests - they are valid for one year, if your next cycle is running over the time your bloods expire then they need to do new ones before you start - that's what we had to do anyway. Kitty - how are you doing?

Cleo - how's the injecting going? You got much longer to go? Exciting times. I have everything crossed that your little ones survive the thaw

Angel - how are you doing?

Lougla - it's amazing how quickly cycling becomes obsessive and you question everything! I'm sure you're sniffing right and the drug is being absorbed well. I hate sniffing things - I have one for hayfever and the taste is yucky! Keep up the good work.

Rosex - have you changed to the injections yet? How's it going?

Hi Rachel if you are reading this  

We have our scan on Thursday. Nervous but very excited! We have been getting carried away looking at bigger houses for us! It all still feels very surreal!

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## cleo31

Hi all

Sarah - hope u ok and not going too mad!!

Em - seems to take blinking ages. Startted dr on 25th Jan, had baseline last thurs, so now on proynova. 

Kitty - hi hun, transfer is hopefully on 1st march. Just prating my snow babies survive the thaw.

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Morning girls,
Hope you all had a lovely Valentines weekend. We have never really made too much fuss of it but my DP bought me a lovely big heart balloon and teddy and wrote some lovely things in a beautiful card, which is not like him, he's not usually very wordy but he got it just right this time (even though it made me blub).

Rosex - hope the burselin is better for you and you aren't suffering too much with the effects.
Cleo - follie vibes   Hope the stimming is going ok.
CV - How exciting, Thursday will be here very quickly, hope everything is well and why not get excited at this point and start planning for the future, have you had any preg symptoms yet or is it still a little too early?
Kittyx - how is everything with you atm?
Stephy, Bunny, Amanda, Angel   Hope you are all ok.
Lougla - Hope the sniffs are ok now??

AFM - well had a major paddy over the weekend, the waiting and suspense is driving me insane now. My tummy is cramping a lot now, which is concerning, so hope it's not AF. On the positive side, I usually get some discharge (sorry tmi) leading up to my period and at the moment I have none, so hoping this is a good sign. My OTD is a week today, but if I get to Monday without testing it will be a miracle tbh. The only saving grace is that I don't actually have any hpt's in the house.... I'm just thinking that if it's worked then surely it would start showing up now, even if really faintly, as implantation should have occured Thurs/Fri last week, so it's been a good few days since then and hopefully if it's attached I should be producing some HCg now.... also, technically, my last period was 35 days ago now. They based my cycle on longer than 28 days because my AF's are never on time, but last month (i think due to the meds) I was on time, bang on 28 days and am thinking that this month would be the same, again because of the meds.... I don't know really I'm going looopy 

This 2ww is definitely the hardest thing I have ever experienced. I had a massive panic over the weekend because I didn't have any implantation bleed, but I asked on other threads and out of about 10 people that are currently pg, not one of them did either, so Phew!! for that one, made me a feel a lot better....

Anyway, I have ranted and rambled on for ages, sorry if I missed anyone in the personals above or got things wrong, I am so not myself at the moment, but I send lots of love to everyone.

SJ xxx


----------



## cleo31

CV meant to wish you lots of luck for thurs, will be thinking of you.

Sarah - i'm doing a FET so no stimming for me! The 2ww is really hard hun and pg symptoms are ver y much life af so there is no real way of knowing until you do a test. Hang on in there! xxx


----------



## Angel10

Cleo - just blew you some bubbles as they wernt ending on a 7 - hope this brings you good luck      

Cant stop - off work with a stinking cold - feel like poo!!!

Hi everyone else xxx

ps SJ - the 2ww is the hardest part of all - stay strong hun


----------



## cleo31

Angel -   thanks hun!!


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
How is everyone?
For those of you who are doing the nasal spray at the moment how do u know if its working?
Ive been having problems with mine as u know, i just kept coughing and reaching my guts up when i could taste it down the back of my throat and my nose runs,
Im worried that its not going to work??
I havent been up to isis to change to jabs yet i wanted to really try and get the sniffs under control, i just wana make sure that im doing it ok xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Rose the nurse told me that it's absorbed into the nostril lining almost immediately so despite the runny nose and coughing etc you'll be getting the medication. 

I didn't put the nozzle very far into my nose which helped the trickle down the back of the throat. Sometimes it didn't even happen at all and I down regged fine. 

I'm sure it's working ok for you. 

SJ x


----------



## lougla

I have been slightly worried about this as my schedule said I should "have a bleed after a few days" but I'm 4 days in and no sign   Anyone know   I think I'm getting on fine with the spray although I'm usually sure at the time that I haven't sprayed enough, but then I get the nasty aftertaste which I'm finding almost reassuring that its working.  

For the ladies who have sniffed before, does it become obvious when the spray is about to run out?


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Lougla. No I didn't find it obvious at all when the spray was about to run out. The bottle never feels any lighter. Bit of a pain really. 

As for AF I didn't get mine until well into the second week of sniffs and the nurse told me it's quite common for them to do baseline when you're still on. 

SJ xx


----------



## rosex86

Hiya
Thanks for your reply ladies, i might stick on the spray now, ive been able to no cough it all up past couple of days which i suppose is good, i just hope its not all running out of my nose

Lougla - i started my sniffs on tuesday 9th and my Af arrived on Monday 15th if thats any help xxx


----------



## Angel10

Lougla - i downregged on burselin and it had around 30 sprays to the bottle if my memory is right!! so if your sniffing in both nostrils twice a day thats around a weeks worth - also my af was slighty delayed and i had to be scanned whilst on a bleed - try not to worry but if in doubt about anything ask the nurses hun  

Cvru - is tomorrow scan day for you?? if so hope all goes well hunny   

SJ - hope you are baring up ok


----------



## cleo31

CV - good luck tom hun.

Angel - just catching up on heros, bit lost really!  Still love it though xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Just wanted to pop on quick to wish CV luck for tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## kittyx

Cvru hope scan goes well tom. 

Cleo Not long til your transfer, bet you're counting down the days.

Rosex when you back at isis? I have baseline on 23rd feb. Glad you're ok with the sniffing now

Lougla i was on pill last cycle and had only just started to bleed hen went for baseline. was worried at the time but they still scan you but i find it all a bit cringy really, but no getting outnof it really and i guess the nurses are used to it.

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## mandymel

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I am quite new to all this but have started treatment at Isis in Colchester and thought it would be good to touch base with others in the same position as me.

I'm 30 and have severe endo. Dh has issues too. We have been refered for ICSI. I have more endo cysts so they have decided to make me D/R for 6 weeks so started sniffing 1.2.10. I was told yesterday my baseline scan has been booked for 23.3.10 and then possible ec 7.4.10. So still a while to go.

Good luck to everyone else on here. 

Mel x


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, I hope you are all doing well.  I'm on day 7 of the sniffing and I feel fine, I think I'm doing the sniffing right, did anyone have any symptoms good or bad by this stage?  If you read the leaflet I should be a half-crazed menopausal wreck right now, but bar some tiredness (and I don't know if that's in my mind really) I feel fine?


----------



## Angel10

Lougla - what i remember most of all about d/regging is thinking it wasnt working and my husband reasurring me that 'yes' it was - i became, in his words, more quirky than usual!   - i too felt tired and everytime my husband cleaned his teeth the noise of it drove me maddddd    - dont worry - the drugs are working!!  

mandymel - welcome  

cvru - any news for us??

Cleo - its madness in my house with heros - ds has been catching up on the 3rd series and we are going backwards and forwards between that and the new series - its even more confusing than normal    - how is that lovely little man of yours??

Right must dash - at work!


----------



## cleo31

Hi all,

CV - hope all went well today and you got see your babies amazing heartbeat!  

Angel - we missed the first few episodes of this series, as you know. Did they evena dvertise it was coming back on?? Anyway, i'm still a bit lost. Thought Saturday's episode was scarey!!

mandymel - hello and welcome hun. This thread isn't as busy as it used to be, but we have had lots of success, me included!!

love to everyone else!


----------



## cvru100

Firstly - thanks everyone for all your messages on here - I went to bed really early last night (I'm such a light weight) so I got them all this morning before the scan - what a lovely thing to wake up to!

cleo - how's the d/r going? I hope it's not making you too nuts  

Is hero's back on again then? Grrr - we had been watching the last series but didn't even notice it coming back on so have missed all the episodes now. Maybe we should rent them on DVD when it's released instead if we've missed too many now. How frustrating!

Angel - more quirky than usual, what a lovely way for DH to refer to the hormone change as  

Lougla - well done with the sniffing. I guess it's Bournes influence that everyone is sniffing now a days cos it used to be injections for everyone didn't it?!

Mel - welcome to the thread - you can get loads of support and useful tips on here, you've come to the right place

SJ - how are you getting on? Do you have any nails left now?! You are sooo close, keep the PMA up (I didn't get an implant bleed if that helps, oh, and I got loads of crampy period type pains over the time and still have now, so that's not a bad sign either)

Kitty - how are you doing?

As you all know, we had our scan this morning - it was amazing! Baby is 9.6mm long and has a lovely strong heartbeat   We got Ken to sex it today and we are having a boy   We've decided to call him Icsi so he knows where he came from   We have been discharged from Isis - scary! They say we can go back for scans if we get a panic on or if we want extra ones but obviously they will charge. Went to GP practice this morning and they were sooo unhelpful. We need to bet "booked in" whatever that means but don't know whether to go for Colchester or Ipswich. We have heard Colchester is a bit like a conveyer belt but don't know anything about Ipswich so it may be too. We are hoping to move to Ipswich but I work in Colchester so either has advantages and disadvantages - anyone want to offer any advise?

Lastly - is it ok with you all if I continue to post on here (as long as I don't talk about preggers things too much?!)? I know it's a bit of a grey area. Personally when we were going through our horrible first cycle I found it really reassuring to have positive stories being posted on here but I know it's different for everyone so please do let me know....

Big hugs everyone


----------



## Angel10

Cvru - woo hoo     - that is fabulous news hunny - am sooooo excited for you - and YES you must keep posting on here, or else!!!! really happy for you      ps - you have a hands on baby sitter in me if you move close to me


----------



## cleo31

CV - so pleased to hear your good news hun, amazing!  Cor Ken is good if he can tell you're having a boy tis early     I'm more than happy for you to post on here, but you know that.


----------



## SarahJayne

Congratulations CV so pleased for you. Was getting a bit worried as the time was getting on. 

I have no nails left have been really giddy all day today which I'm hoping is a good sign and generally my PMA is up but I don't want to do the test now. I'm dreading it. I feel so hopeful and don't want to be crushed!!

Going out for lunch tomorrow with my mum so that will help pass another day. I'll know soon enough I guess but almost don't want to know now unless it's good news of course. Think I might have to give the test to my OH to read after I've done it. 

Anyway best of luck for your remaining term and enjoy yourself. Can't wait to feel pg. 

Oh and it's fine by me for you to still post. It also helps my hopes too. 

SJ xxxx


----------



## kittyx

cvru so glad all went well today. I didn't know they could tell the sex this early. Does it all seem real now? Keep posting on here. 
I wish there was more pg chat as it does give hope i think when you hear success stories.

SJ not long now, try not to worry and keep the pma. What day do  you test?

Angel i think my dh just thinks i'm permanently bonkers...hormones or no hormones 

Mel welcome to the the thread. Good luck with your tx. Have you just started?

Hope everyone is ok. I'm going slowly mad but that's another story.

kittyx


----------



## kittyx

Mandymel sorry just read your post again to see where you're upto with tx.


----------



## suze15

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining this post. I am no due to start IVF with Bourn in Colchester and just need some advise, I hope someone can help me !!

I was told to phone the clinic on day 1 of my cycle so they could send me my drugs and arrange a scan. I didn't think to ask them at the time what if this happens at a weekend. well of course day 1 is today and am really worried now that I'm going to have to wait another month b4 I can start treatment - does anyone know if it has to be day 1, or will it be OK on Monday ??

Sorry if this doesn't make sense - really anxious !!

Love to you all and hope you are all doing well.
xxx


----------



## cleo31

Hi Suze,

to be honest i can't remeber but i'm pretty sure its fine if you call on monday. There is an emergency number if you're worried but i don't have it. They only need to arrange your drugs and they are sorted pretty quickly. Plus they write you out a schedule. You won't start down regging til day 21 (usually) anyway, so there is a lot of time to get things organised as you won't need any drugs til then. Are you sniffing? It will all be fine hun   xxxxx


----------



## lougla

Suze15, try not to panic (easy for me to say I know !!!).  My Day 1 was also at a weekend so I just called to leave a voicemessage on their answerphone and they rang me back later the next week to arrange delivery of my medicines, etc.  You have plenty of time between now and your Day 21 for this to be sorted out.  Good luck !


----------



## suze15

Hi Cleo,

Thank you so much for responding, I do have the emergency number but didn't want to call !! Don't think I could cope if I had to wait another month !! 

Yes I will be sniffing!!

Thanks Lougla - I'll stop worrying now !! Feel a bit silly really !!!
xxx


----------



## Angel10

Suze - typical af arrives at the weekend isnt it   - but like the others have said there is plenty of time to get sorted with medication etc - call them monday and i am sure they will be happy to help - you arent being silly hun  

Cleo - had did the photo session go today??

Kitty - you do make me laugh about what your dh thinks of you!   

SJ - when is your otd?? - hang in there   

Lougla - hows the sniffing going??

Mandymel - hope you are ok?

 to everyone else

Emms xxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Emms
my OTD is Monday although I'd always planned to test tomorrow. I did test today though (naughty I know) and it was neg so not that hopeful tbh however it is still two days early and I didn't even test in the morning so I might be lucky deep down I think it's not going to be this time though!!  

Anyway how are you and how's everyone else. Hopefully having lovely weekends!!

SJ xx


----------



## cleo31

Suze - don;t feel silly hun, this fertility lark will drive you   crazy!!! 

Sarahjayne - it aint over yet hun, hang on in there.    

Angel - hi hun, Alfie got a bit bored. Hoping he still got some good shots though. We were in some, i didn't want to be but hey ho dh said we had to be    

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## kittyx

suze hi sure you'll be fne phoning on mon, don't panic 

SJ i've read lots of posts about people testing early and getting neg only to find a poss a few days later. Hang on in there. They will get you to test 2 days after your test date even if you still get a neg on otd if you've not had a bleed. Good luck.

Angel nice to chat to you x

Hi everyone hope you're all well. xx


----------



## Angel10

SJ - AF had arrived for me when i was 2days before OTD - so hang on in there hun - as Kitty says there have been inaccurate neg readings at this stage so it may be that you have tested to early - try and stay strong, we are here for you     

Kitty -was good chatting to you too


----------



## SarahJayne

Thanks ladies will keep you all posted xx


----------



## suze15

Thanks for all your kind messages - your right it does drive you crazy !!!

Got my fingers crossed for all of you.
xxxxxx


----------



## lougla

Well I'm on day 10 of sniffing and still no sign of any bleed - can anyone reassure me that this is not bad ??  My baseline scan isn't for another 9 days so there is time I guess ....


----------



## cleo31

lou - on my 2nd and 3rd cycles af arrived the day b4 my scan. Try not to stress hun


----------



## kittyx

I stopped pill on thurs and no bleed yet and i have baseline tues. This happened last time too.


----------



## cleo31

Sarah jane - thinking of you hun


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi girls,
Cleo, thanks hun, I dont have any better news I'm afraid though ladies...
I tested yesterday which was OTD and BFN but still no   so I've come off the Crinone and if no bleed still then have to test again tomorrow. A small part of me wants to cling onto the hope that maybe, just maybe its not over, but deep down I think I know it is. Other ladies have told me on the 2ww thread that their OTD wouldn't have even been until tomorrow anyway if they'd had ET same day as me.... you never know.

I am back to work now though and just trying to get some sense of normality back into my life. Trying to plan some nice things for me and OH to do...

Thank you all for your support through this though, has meant a lot.

Will keep you posted if I have any more news


SJ xx


----------



## Guest

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies ... I hope no one is taking this personally, things just been too much recently ...

Kitty - I seem to remember that on d/regging the bleed date is not always as accurate as they give it. Maybe you can call the clinic and ask? They may say that you can still do baseline as planned, I think that's what I remember.

CV - excellent news, so pleased for you! Here's to a stress-free pg.

Cleo - good luck with round no. 2! Hope d/regging not driving you too bonkers.

Hello everyone else.

Update about us: adoption process does not seem to be working, unfortunately. After we've done all initial visits and meetings, refs, checks, medicals, and preparation course ... SWs have been getting more and more unpleasant, never saying a word of encouragement, now they claim that we have 'poor communication' and 'no trust in them' (giving examples of meetings when they admit they didn't take minutes and not sure what was said!). They say for example that the fact that I said that it would be nice to have a word of encouragment from time to time means that we have 'no emotional resilience'. They're now planning to write to adoption panel to not recommend us.
Enough is enough, after more than a year we've decided to call it a day. We wanted so much to give children a good home, we thought that it's so much better to raise children who are alreday born to the world and need a family. But it seems like we are not welcome 

It feels like our last hope has gone but we just cannot reconcile ourselves to never being parents.

Thinking again about DE tx, although at the time when we had the consultation in Brno (Oct 200 Stepan said we had only slight chances of success because of my m/cs (now alreday 6). 

But we have no more chances with any other way ... Except just learning to give up on our dreams, which we may need to do.

A sad and confused Rivka x


----------



## cleo31

Hello Rivka -   Oh hun, i was sorry to read your news. That is total    It's unbelievable that they would treat you like that, after all you have been through. With all the unwanted children in the world, it just seems insane that you would not be able to adopt. I know there is only so much one person can take, and i you really have had your fair share. Thinking of you and dh  

SJ -   sorry it wasn't better news for you today hun.

Kitty - is it your base line today?? Good luck if it its!   

Got another scan tomorrow to check my lining.

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Cleo


----------



## rosex86

Hey girls

Im starting to feel crap on this nasal spray now, ive been getting constant headaches and now i'm tired and achey :-(
I feel so depressed like this isnt guna to happen, and that i havent done anything to help myself, i said to myself that i would of used these waiting months to loose more weight but i havent found the willpower and now i keep thinking its not going to work because im overweight...
Loads of people seem to be getting pregnant and im close to ripping my hair out now, i have no hope and getting impatient and angry  
Is this normal??

much love
xxxxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Rosex. In a word "yes" it's normal. I felt awful the entire time I was sniffing, the tiredness was indescribable. You will feel better though. I doubt your weight will contribute to the outcome hun. I think we all beat ourselves up too much but just remember no one would have children if conditions had to be stereotypically perfect!!

Hang on in there chick x


----------



## rosex86

Thanks hun
just wanted to make sure i wasnt going mad!
Also im freaking out a bit is the transfer suppose to be on day 31 of a cycle??
I thought they were suppose to do it on cycle day 14 and then the rest of the 2 weeks make up the cycle? confused!! x


----------



## cleo31

Rose - firstly here's a huge   for you. The drugs you are on will make you go   loopy, it's really horrible feeling tired etc but your body is going in to a menapausal state. Everything you are feeling is totally normal. I NEVER thought it would work for me, but my little man is asleep upstairs. I know it's hard, but hang on in there. This thread used to be very busy and a lot of the woman on here are pg or have a baby, so it can work and does work. I know it's hard to stay positive, believe me i'm the worlds worst. On my last 2ww i was a wreck, convinced it hadn't worked, when it had. It really is a roller coaster ride. 

Sarah  - how are you feeling hun?


----------



## cvru100

Rivka - I am in shock. I just don't know what to say as I am so angry on your behalf. As you say, there are lots of unwanted children out there, how can they turn you guys down just because the SWs are   Can you contest their decision or ask for a new social worker? I can't imagine anyone would make it through the whole adoption procedure without showing some emotional effect to it all. This is ridiculous. My heart really goes out to you at this horrible time  

SJ - sorry you didn't have more positive news today - it must be torture having to wait for the extra 48 hours before you get the answer. There is always that glimmer of hope so hang on to it (but sometimes I know it's easier to have no hope when you get to this stage so that you can begin to move on from it and leave it behind you rather than that glimmer). I have everything crossed that your test on Thursday will give you a better result.  

Cleo- how's your lining coming along? Any idea of potential transfer date yet?

Kitty - how are you doing? Have you bled yet? My AF didn't play game at all with my last cycle - I bled early as the drugs to delay it didn't work so we thought they might cancel the cycle but it was all ok in the end. I know that your situation is different as you are in reverse but I hope it still played out alright. Thinking of you.

Lougla - any sign of AF yet? Isn't it typical the only time you actual want it to start it doesn't?!

Angel - how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else out there who might be reading this but are having a break from posting. I hope you are all doing alright and are enjoying some kind of sense of normality in between cycles  

C xx


----------



## lougla

Rivka, I'm so sorry that they are behaving this way with you, its quite shocking really that they would act like this.  With all the children out there that need help its very upsetting to hear they are like this with you.

Well I'm on day 12 of sniffing and still no sign, although I do feel like it might possibly be happening soon .. plus the last couple of days I don't feel I'm getting very much from the spray.  Although the bottle says it should contain 60 sprays I think I'll start my second bottle tomorrow (after 48 sprays) for peace of mind.  I rang the clinic and they said not to panic, so long as something had happened by next Tuesday (scan day).  I'm just hoping it does as I don't want to have to continue sniffing and have all my dates pushed forward for the scans, etc.  We'll see what happens anyway ...  

I hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone for your support  

Lougla - good luck for your scan on Tuesday  

Cleo - how was the scan today?

CV - my thoughts excatly ... not sure if I want another SW as the ones who were horrid were ours and the manager so they'll ask act as the manager says I think.

Rose -   like everyone else said it's normal to feel hormonal during d/regging, but I feel for you as it really plays havoc with your system. Think about Cleo's positive example  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10

Rivka - hunny i am absolutely horrifed by the way you and dh have been treated    i am so so sorry that after all you have already been through, that this process has given you so much heart ache! you have to question the capability of your SW and for her to challange you for asking for more support is absolutley shocking! if you sat there not giving a toss, would they then let you have a child from knowing you, i personally think that their judgement is completly wrong, is there anywhere you could get some advise from? or are you in danger of stiring up more trouble that way? - again i am so sorry darlin' - you dont deserve this   xxxxx ps my step-daughter is a SW, would you like me to get her advise for you hun??

Cvru - thanks for asking, im good thanks - though steamin about Rivka's news!! - hows things with you? any news on the house front??

Kitty - how did your scan go yesterday??

Love to all


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Ladies,
My follow up OTD (as I'm calling it) was actually today and BFN as expected. I'm more than ok about it though as I'm just looking to the future now. The BFN has also been coupled with the onset of AF today and although that was the final nail in the coffin, I'm relieved to finally have some closure on this cycle now.

Just called BHC to arrange follow up appt and initially they offered me next Wednesday, but I said that was too soon and ended up booking in for end of March. Now I've changed my mind though (typical) and trying to get back in touch with them to take the next wednesday appt if it's still free....

I'm not sure where I'll be going from here. Paloma said before I started tx that I might want to delay and have Hydro's removed, but I opted to continue with the cycle as they aren't very big. She may suggest that I have to get them removed now though, although I'm not sure it wouldn't have affected this cycle as I had them drained during EC.... who knows?? Will have to see what happens.

Rivka   SW sounds a right   I would have thought IVF would be a big enough indication that you and your OH will provide nothing but a loving family home for a poor lost soul. Aren't there private agencies for adoption that you can try? I looked up on the internet once about it and there seemed to be loads? I am very un-knowledgable about adoption though so forgive me if I'm spurting rubbish.

SJ xx


----------



## kittyx

hi all
Rivka nice to see you posting. Sorry things have been so crap for you. I can't believe how much you have to go thro only to be no further down the line. I was thinking of you the other day when i read about hte lady whoi has had a baby after 18 m/c's. She was treated by dr SHerbata (not sure if that's the right spelling?) but i have heard his name mentioned before somewhere on here. I think he is the immune issue dr but anyway whatever it was they did for this lady it made me think of you. Did you see it? Is it something that woiuld maybe help you? Anyway sending you   

Cleo hope lining scan was ok.

SJ Really sorry you still had bfn . I hope you get some answers on your follow up. Even if you wait til end march they prob won't do anything straight away anyway but look after yourself

Lougla my af showed up yesterday morn when i was off for scan but it was ok. Hope yours goes ok

Rosex totally understannd you're going crazy cos i feel a bit like that myself at the mo. It is normal. I am struggling with weight but eating cos i feel sorry for myself! Don't forget if you fancy meeting up the local girls (southtend)are meeting next tues and you'll see you're completely normal. Big hugs to you too.

back later as laptop playing up xx


----------



## Guest

Kitty - glad the scan went fine. Are you stimming now? Yes, I saw the article about Dr ******* the other day, what a lovely ending to her story. Only thing is that she was much younger than me ....I tend to think more now about DE, have been contacting teh Brno clinic where we've been for consultation before to see what they think, they thought at the time that we didn't have very good chances, but as it stands now we have no chances at all with anything else!

SJ -    so sorry about your bfn. I do hope you get some answers at your follow up and maybe they can change something in your protocol next time. Hang on in there ...

Em - thanks so much for your support, so sweet of you   thanks for offering to talk to step-daughter, at the moment we are sort of waiting to hear from the SWs manager their final decision, but also we feel quite drained and weary of continuing to have anything to do with SWs, they've been unpleasant from the start but we stuck it up thinking it was for a good cause  

Hello everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31

Just a quicky,

had my scan today and there has been no change to my lining   Still 8.3mm. They said anything over 7 for transfer is fine, but can't help feeling disappointed that it hasn't grown. Anyway had a quick trip to tesco to get brazil nuits, milk and pinapple juice in attempt to help it grow a little. they will defrost our snow babies on monday monring, so scared. Guess what will be will be.

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx Special   for SJ xxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Kitty, Rivka and Cleo - thanks for   and kind thoughts. I don't feel too bad about it now though. Looking forward to going out this weekend, I have booked for my OH and I to have a nice meal at our local Indian Restaurant which will follow a good few drinkies in the pub first. Will be so nice to go out and let our hair down a bit. Obviously this is no substitute, but it all helps soften the blow!

Cleo - I'm sure your lining is fine hun, perhaps yours just doesn't thicken any further - we're all different eh hun and it doesn't mean it won't work. It's thickness is what's right for you. Besides, every follie scan I had and even at EC everyone was raving about what a fantastic lining I had and I didn't get a BFP so I wonder whether a mm or two makes that much difference.

 to everyone else. I'm glad this thread seems to be getting a bit busier - keep posting peeps as I think you are all lovely!

SJ xxxx


----------



## Guest

SJ -   good idea to have fun this weekend and do things you enjoy together as a couple, this had always helped DH and me to get through disappointments and start thinking about next stages. 

Cleo - what was your lining like when you had DS? I wonder, like SJ, whether your body is happy with this lining (like they said it's over 7 so fine). Still, hope that brazil nuits, milk and pinapple juice help to boost things so you can be reassured.   for next scan.

Hello everyone else.

Still haven't heard from SWs about our response to them (they asked us to write a response to their nasty letter to decide what to do with us); still no response frpm Reprofit about our forms on whether they recommend we try donor tx of some kind.
Beginning to think that it's just not going to happen, we are not destined to be parents, and we should just accept it now  

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31

MOrning all,

Rivka - here's a huge   for you. You have been through so much, more than anyone should have to endure. I hope that the SW soet themselves out soon, it makes me so cross. I too had read the article that Kitty pointed out and i thought of you. I can't remember if you have ever had you NK cells tested? I hope that Stepan replies soon, so that you ahve a plan for the future. As for me, i don't know what my lining was with A, and i'm a bit scared to ask. I mean i don't want to go into the 2ww comparing to last time. I'm nervous about monday and my snow babies surviving, i guess we'll just have to wait and see.

SJ - glad you have a fab weekend planned!

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## lougla

Hello all, well after all my worrying and driving myself just a tiny bit mad AF came yesterday morning which is good (not often we say that eh ...).  Anyway, now I feel more comfortable knowing I should be OK for my baseline on Tuesday (fingers crossed).  

Hope you are all well.


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
Went for my Baseline scan this morning, they said its ok i think i saw it was 2.3mm, i thought it should of been more than that but they said lining is nice and thin, going down to 1 sniff 2mrw and start the HRT too
Hopefully they will make me normal again  xx


----------



## Guest

Cleo - totally with you about not comparing with last time. This is a stressful time for you   try and relax over the weekend (easier said than done ...) and I'm having everything crossed for your snow babies on Monday  

Lougla - good luck on Tuesday  

Rose - glad things are going to plan, hope the stimming is easy for you.

We now have a date in Reprofit for 3 Nov. Said we could take cancellations but probably not much chance ... Asked for an e-mail consultation with the dr (we saw him in Sept 200 as they say that's ok, so will see.

Still no reply from SWs, we've really given up on them by now ... If they wanted to work with us, they'll be keen to resume it all, they're probably looking for more ways to be nasty  

Really fed up with everything at the moment.

Rivka x


----------



## rosex86

Hey girls
Im having an embarrasing problem, its a little bit tmi, but please tell me if i can tell u for advice? xx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hi Rose

I am sure that someone will have had the same problem as you, so I would just ask for help.

Someone will soon let you know if they can help 

Hope you are okay.

AFM, I have an appointment with the nurse on Friday.  Does anyone know what they will do?  Do they usually give you start dates for tx etc?  I have already had a consultation.

Amanda x


----------



## cleo31

Rose - as ITG said, i'm sure someone else would have had it too! So ask away.

ITG - the nurse will go through drugs, how to sniff and inject etc. Then you usually phone up on day 1 of your cycle and they write you out a schedule and organise your drugs from there.

Rivka - how you doing hun??

Kitty - good luck tom.

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## cvru100

Just a very quick one as I'm rushing out to work - Cleo all the best for your frosties being taken out of the freezer today, I have everything crossed for you


----------



## sooty30

Just wanted to wish cleo and Kitty good luck for today.  
Rivka So sorry hun I think it's awful how they have treated you when you have so much to offer x


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

just popping on quickly as I wanted to wish Cleo all the best with her snow babies today     - I hope it all goes well Cleo and your lining sounds fine to me - I have all crossed for you     .  Let us know how it goes.

Rivka - I have been so sorry to read your news on here lovely     especially that all this stress with those horrible SW's     has led you to the point where you are considering giving up when I know how important it was to you to adopt.  However I honestly wouldn't read too much into the fact that they haven't come back to you about your response - if there is one thing I think you can expect about ECC social workers, it is that they are notoriously SLOW!  Having said that, I think it is great you now have a back up plan at Reprofit (November will come around quickly) - if you want Stepan's direct email address just let me know and I can send it to you. He is pretty good at replying within 24 hours.  I have also telephoned him for a consultation in the past - I sent him a long list of questions and I think this put him off typing out the answers and he came back with his mobile number   , so you could ask him about that.

Kitty - sending you lots of     for your cycle

SJ - was sorry to read about your BFN     - you are in the right place to get through this though and I hope that your follow up consultation brings positive news for you  

Well hello to everyone else I have missed.  I haven't made it on for a while but I have been reading your news from time to time and you have all been in my thoughts.  I'm trying to get more of a balance and not come on as much as I used to as I was very down for a while after my m/c but am feeling a lot better about things now and DH and I plan to go back out to Reprofit for another cycle later in the year (busy saving up at the mo) but it will be third time lucky hopefully     

Lots of love to you all,

Rachel x


----------



## rosex86

Thanks Ladies,
Well my problem is im on day 15 and started my HRT on the 26th Feb and for the past couple of days if i was orgasm i was having a little bit of bleeding mixed with cervical mucus and yesterday when i wiped i had a lot of egg white mucus..... Is this suppose to happen??
Ive got another scan on weds, i just hope im doing everything ok xxxx


----------



## cleo31

Hi all,

thanks for the messages. Not good news i'm afraid. Our little snow babies didn't make the thaw out. They collapsed to 2 cells each, and while they can lose cells the embryologist thinks that it is unlikely they will come back and divide. So plan B. We have a 1 little blastie which will come out of the freezer on wed and we'll see what happens. They will keep the others and monitor them to see what is happening. I feel ok, as i guess i'm clinging on to the hope that wednesday brings better news for us. I was also dreading going today and they said, we ll we have one that is okish so we'll just stick it back. This way we will have defrosted all of them so i feel better. Will keep you all updated.

Rose - yes hun egg white mucus all normal. I really thought i had ovulated when this happened to me but i called the clinic and they said its just the drugs so don't worry.

Rachel good to see you posting hun and that you have a plan for later in the year.

Kitty - how did it go today hun??

Love to all Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Cleo -   sorry to hear frosties are not thawing so well. Fingers crossed for better news on Wednesday    a blastie sounds good as probably stronger, I hope!

Kitty - any news?

Rachel - thanks hun   it's not really the fact that they are not replying yet but the whole way things have been going for the last 2 months, we just can't take it any longer I'm afraid. I don't think that we have much chance with Reprofit, but this will be the last attempt. We'll know we've done our best to try and be parents, tried anything possible, the rest is down to fate I guess. Thanks for idea about phoning, I'll e-mail Stepan and ask him if it's ok to phone and when!

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10

Cleo - oh hun i do hope your little snow babies make a come back and you can use them, if not that your little blastie makes it - thinking of you hun   

Rivka - i know from my step-daughter how much work the have to tackle at one time so im sure that will be the reason why they havent contacted you yet, i truly hope and pray that something works out for you, your so lovely, and deserve your dream sweetie   

Kitty - how did you get on today lovely?   

Rachel - good to see you on here hunny - and glad to see you and dh are feeling more positive about tx again - dont stay away too long, always love to read your messages   

Sooty - good to see you on here, how are you and the lovely Natasha doing?   

I  had  a little blip the other day, really felt what is the point in cycling again, im 41 now and realise that my chances arent as good as they were when we cycled before, do you guys think im too old

 hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## kittyx

hi all

cleo sorry again things didn't work out today but good luck for wed 

Rivka hope you get some answers soon. So much to go thro for you and dh.

Rose i have similar. I'm on day 6 of stimms. I'm at isis wed at 11.15. Wha time you there?

Sj how you doing?

Crvu you ok. Feeling pg yet?

Rachel nice to hear from you, glad you've got a plan

Angel all i can say re your decision is....will you always be thining what if? if you don't have one more try? I struggled today at my scan and think i can't go thro all this again. Hopefully won't have to.


Scan was ok today. Might bring ec forward to mon hopefully. Next scan wed. Hi to everyone i,ve missed xx


----------



## Guest

Kitty - glad scan was good!

Cleo - fingers crossed for tomorrow   

Rachel - forgot to say I'm glad you are feeling more positive about your plan, it's really hard to pick yourself up after a m/c so you're doing really well.

Em - it's difficult, isn't it? I'm 40 and feel the same, but then there are so many cases you read on ff about ladies in their 40s who manage it. Also the fact you have DS should mean your body can do it. I think go for it if you feel that you'll regret it otherwise, and if you decide to do so we'll all be behind you  

Got the confirmation e-mail from Reprofit. So much to study and think about, meds and such, and also if we go for DE then it's sensible if I do all possible tests to give a better chance. 
Must say not motivated at all  , I got so used to the thought (last couple of years) that my body is not working and that we could hope to be parents by adoption. 
Really difficult to make the mental switch again ... but also difficult to give up on our dream completely, DH and me both feel we can't give up just yet.
What do you think? 

Rivka x


----------



## SarahJayne

Rivka,
You shouldn't give up, no one should be denied the chance to be parents in my opinion (except of course bad people..!) Hang in there hun and I'm sure you'll get some motivation. The final answer still hasn't arrived either re: your adoption plans, so I'm not surprised you can't focus on IVF atm, you are still inbetween plans!

Cleo - good luck for tomorrow. I really believe in fate and I'm sure it was meant to be that you had the blastie  

Kitty - I am well thanks. Have my follow up tomorrow with Consultant. Am nervous they are going to refer me back to hospital for Hydro removal, but I will fight it if they try because I had them drained during EC (there were never that big anyway) and I can't see how they affected the result this time.... Glad your scans are going well. Good luck for next one hun.

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's a quick post but am at work.

SJ xxxxx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

Cleo - I am so sorry to hear about your snow babies    .  You probably remember I had an abandoned FET a couple of years ago and it was really disappointing but I pray that you will get some better news from your blastocyst tomorrow.  I will keep everything crossed for you    .

Rivka - sending you big hugs hun    .  I am not suprised it is hard to feel motivated at present with all of this- as SJ said you are only now coming to the conclusion not to pursue with adoption which I know has been a horribly emotionally draining experience for you.  Maybe you should give yourself a bit of space before you go ahead with all the tests as there is plenty of time until November - you have your date confirmed now so there is no hurry.  By the way, do you want Dr Beer's book back if you are looking into more tests - I still have it and can pop it over on the weekend if you want it?

Angel - I don't think you are too old to have a further cycle either and absolutely agree with everyone on here who has said that it is better to go for it, if you think you would regret it later.  There are lots of people on this Board in their 40's who still get pregnant with their own eggs and although we can't get away from the fact that unfortunately age doesn't help our chances (I also hit the big 40 in July   ), you still do have a chance, and as Rivka said, your body already knows what to do which can only help.

SJ - hope your follow up goes well tomorrow  

Kitty - really good news that your scan went well - you must have some nice follies growing if they are already thinking about bringing EC forward?

CRVU - how are you doing?  

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel x


----------



## lougla

Cleo, I'm really sorry your FET hasn't been good, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

I had my baseline scan this morning, all seems fine so I'm good to go for injections tomorrow.  Apparently I had a lovely thin lining with 2 "dormant" follicles on both ovary's waiting and ready for me to inject and for them to "come back to life" again (according to the nice lady who scanned me).  She also went through what to do with the injections again which was good.  I was in and out quite quickly so I still had time to head to the gym for a while before work which was good.

Hope you are all well.


----------



## Guest

SJ - good luck for your consultant appt tomorrow, I hope there's a good plan for you to go forward.

Cleo - keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow  

Lougla - glad to hear about your scan, keep up the good work with these follies growing  

Rachel - thanks for being there for me as always  

Em - hope you're feeling more positive now about your chances hun  

Update from me:

Today the SWs manager e-mailed to say that they had discussed and decided that they are happy with our response to their report and proposing to continue with adoption. SW will get in touch with us to arrange the home visits.

We are feeling quite deflated, and not very keen to have more to do with this particular team. However, adoption is very important to us. So ... we've decided we'll sit back now until they contact us, maybe try a couple of visit s and see how they go. If we feel comfortable-ish, then we may continue.

I still have all the principles and ideals regarding adoption and why I think it's a good thing. And I am very reluctant to start on tx route again when chances so slim. So, basically, not knowing what I feel at the moment ...Good thing that SWs are usually soooo slow, so by the time they'll contact us I hope I have time to sort my head out  

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31

Just a quicky,

Rivka - no wonder your head is all over the place, you have som much going on and so many decisions to make. Wish i could offer some good advice, hopefully the sw will come good and the adoption route will continue. Here's a big hug  

Angel - its a hard one hun. As long as you won't regret a decision you make now, a few years down the line......

Hello to everyone else.. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just to say good luck Cleo for the thawing today  

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31

Just popping on quickly, our little snow blastie has survived and one of the others is showing signs of life. Off for transfer in a minute. 

Good luck Kitty!


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Cleo - great news, good luck    

Kitty - good luck


----------



## Rachel36

Fantastic news Cleo - have all crossed for you


----------



## SarahJayne

Congratulations Cleo, that's really great news. Good luck for ET, hope all goes smoothly.
SJ xxxxx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

How is everyone doing??

Kitty -  how did you get on at ISIS today? I was there at 9.45 for a scan
Cleo -  How did the tranfer go?

Well scan was fine lining is 9.3 already which she said was good, still got 14 days to go yet, im starting to panic a bit about ET tho as i keep reading up on it and some woman have found it really painful and ended up being sedatated?? 
Is it really that bad? 

xxxx


----------



## rosex86

oh my gosh!! me again!!

Nurse just phoned to say they had been talking about us and theyve decided to bring forward the transfer to next weds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im so not prepared i mean its great news but i just cant believe it! xx


----------



## Angel10

Hello All - found this today and thought it might be an interesting read:

Would you buy bargain IVF fertility treatment from Asda? 
Sarah Coles
Mar 3rd 2010 at 6:00AM

Filed under: Savvy Shopper

It's a long time since a supermarket shopping list only featured food. It's so easy when you nip in for bread and milk to come out with a new pair of shoes, a bathmat and the latest DVD. But the latest announcement from Asda still comes as a bit of a surprise. 

It has decided to sell cut-price IVF drugs. The discount is stunning. Those seeking treatment can buy a treatment cycle for just £1,171.41. It basically means Asda is selling the drugs at cost, and could save a couple up to £820 per cycle compared buying the drugs elsewhere.

For the 20,000 couples paying for their own treatment each year this is a lifeline, but is it a diversification too far?

It is part of Asda's plan to boost its pharmacy, to make it the most competitive, and draw the crowd through the door for their medical needs, presumably in the hope they pick up some bread and milk, and maybe a pair of shoes while they're at it.

You can understand why the business is doing it. Medicines are one of those things that force you to the shops, so if they can capture those customers and squeeze a little cash out of them while they're there, they stand to win customers, build their market share, and make more money.

Asda isn't exactly alone on this one, Tesco, Sainsburys and Morrisons are all at it too.

The question of whether this is a good thing is another issue entirely. It will, of course, help people save money. These massive competitors cutting costs can't help but push down the price of every-day drugs. Naturally the price of your prescription drugs will be controlled by the price limits anyway, but we can save on pain-killers, cough syrup and all the other lotions and potions we medicate ourselves with.

However, on the flip side, it may mean people stop using their local pharmacist. In many areas these are vital health centres. People have been visiting their pharmacist for years and can ask for information and advice on all sorts of minor medical issues. The most vulnerable people get a great deal of support from a pharmacist who knows them well. If the supermarkets push down their markets and take their customers, they are going to close. A massive supermarket pharmacist may not be the best environment to encourage those vulnerable people to seek help.

So while this is great news for couples in need of fertility treatment, pharmacists, and those who rely on them will see it as yet another nail in the coffin for small local businesses.


Cleo - Fanbloodytastic news about your blastie and another embie showing good signs - i hope all went well today and you have your embie/s back on board   

Kitty - how you doing??

Rivka - why oh why is life so complicated??! - your emotions must be all over the place lovey, and the SW's havent helped with that have they!!! but fab news that they want to continue with adoption.........i hope the time you have helps to make things clear in your mind honey    - oh and thank you for your kind words about me cycling again, yes they have helped  

Rachel - thank you to for your advice   hope you have a nice few days away, saw on ******** your dh had already been invited to the pub   while the cats away!!!  

Gotta dash - love to all


----------



## Guest

Cleo - how did e/t go?

Rose - well done on your lining. e/t is usually pain-free, I didn't feel a thing. e/c can be sore but they give you all the sedation so you should not feel anything. Good luck with it!

Em - Interesting article, bet will be useful to many. So glad I could be of some help   are you having any tx plans now? I'm trying to be optimistic, which as you understand is not easy. I wish I knew that we could be mummy and daddy at the end of all this, it would have been all worthwhile.

Kitty - how did it go?

Rivka x


----------



## lougla

Well ladies, I did my first injection tonight and it went OK as far as I can tell (though I did bleed quite a bit (sorry if TMI), I may have been a bit forceful with the needle, doh  ), certainly I feel better about doing tomorrow's one now.


----------



## kittyx

hi all
cleo pupo yeyyyyyyy  nice to see you today. It's nice bumping into someone you know there.

Rosex i might be ec next wed so might see you.

Rivka hope you're ok, so many decisions you must be feel like you're going round in circles 

Angel my dh mentioned that about asda. Amazing what you can get at the supermarket nowdays.  How you doing?

HOpe everyoine is ok.

My scan was ok today, they still don't know if ec will be mon or wed but i might have to go for an extra scan on sat which is a bit of a night mare as i have clients booked in from 8.45 so might have to get to isis by 7.45 eek! hours drive. Oh well we'll see what happens at scan on fri.

Love to all kitty x


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi ladies,

Thanks everyone for the good wishes for f/up appt. It was a disaster to be frank and I'm just distraught today. My cons told me that new guidelines have just been introduced that say women of our age now have to wait 6 months between tx's. I can't go into the reasons why on here - which is frustrating in itself because I want to vent. I have been given a name/address of someone at East of England to write to and complain, which is exactly what I'm in the process of doing. I've been ten years working my way to IVF and feel like they have snatched it away from me again. I dealt with my BFN quite well, just picked myself up, dusted myself down and started to focus on the next cycle and now they have said I have to wait til September I just feel totally devastated and like I have nothing to look forward to.

I would be really grateful if anyone who may have recently been given the same news to let me know.... I just devastated and totally dispairing - how on earth am I going to get through the next six months  

Sorry for the "me" post ladies, hope you are all ok.

SJ xxxx


----------



## lil stephy

hey sarahjayne im sorry to here that and i hope u get to start soner then 6months. could u please pm me the details of who u talk to at the east of england pct email or address  as i would like to air some thoughts there way too thanks xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Stephy,
Will do, I have forgotten to bring the details to work with me today, but will PM them to you tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

SJ - what disappointing news   I hope the complaint works that you'll be able to cycle sooner.


----------



## cleo31

Hi all,

SJ - why would they do that?? Are you private of NHS? Sorry i forget details.... Surely if you are private its your body and your bliming mone! Oh it makes me mad. What is the age limit then.

Rivka - et was ok. There were 4 people in there!! A bit crowded  in the broom cupboard 


Angel - mum was telling me about those drugs too. I had heard on the cheap drugs thread that lots of the pharmacies were doublinbg their prices because the drugs companies were??


A very different 2ww for me, usually i would veg and do nothing. This time i can't do that as been running around with Alfie all day. They said our embies weren't the best, but there were signs of life so we're giving it a shot. We'll see.

Love to alll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Cleo - I am an NHS patient - don't think this would apply if I was private. I still think it's wrong though. I've waited many years to get to tx. It's not because there is even a waiting list, that I could understand. It's because of spreading funding or something..... there are other reasons too but I won't bore you with it all. I'm just hopping mad still and didn't expect this at all. I felt like she almost discharged me yesterday...

SJ xx


----------



## cleo31

SJ - what time were you in there hun?? Me and kitty were there about 11.


----------



## SarahJayne

I wasn't there til 4 hun x


----------



## miffy80

Hi everyone I am new on this thread. I'm thinking about coming to ISIS under NHS. i'd be really gratfeul to know what you think of it as a clinic and how you feel you've been treated.  SJ I am really sorry for your bad news  Seems i'll be in the same boat as you as i am the same age.


----------



## lougla

Is age a factor in them deciding whether you wait 3 months or 6 months, does anyone know?  I know ISIS apparently "allow" the 3 cycles but I hadn't realised or heard about them making you wait 6 months, that's terrible.


----------



## SarahJayne

Yes age is a factor which is why I can't express my anger on here too much because I sooo don't want to offend anyone as it's no ones fault these guidelines have come about xxxx


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hello lovely ladies!

I'm new here and as I'm starting IVF at ISIS I thought it would be good to learn from others who are going through the same experiences. I'm 35, DP is 43 - we have been TTC for over 2 years and have been told we need IVF and ICSI.
We met Miss Kadvar at our initial consultation and we are now waiting for the 16th March when we will get our 'schedule'. I'm feeling excited, nervous and confused all rolled into one ...I'm sure you've all been through similar.  

Wishing everyone all the best...

LH xx


----------



## cleo31

Miffy - welcomne to the thread hun. I have been having tx at ISIS for about 3 years and i have a little boy from my 3rd ivf. I have always liked it there, very friendly people. Its all changed now though and when i had transfer i only knew one of the 4 people in the room!

Littlest hobo - welcome hun, I LOVE miss kadva! She collected the eggs for my little boy and delivered him!! Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Cleo

We both really warmed to Miss K - she just put us right at ease and explained everything so well. It does seem like a pretty good clinic - so far we have been really pleased with everyone we have dealt with.

LH xx


----------



## kittyx

Sj sorrry you've been told that. Does that mean actually months before even starting (sorry if i'm being daft) cos even if you wait three cycles by the time uyou phone on day 1 and wait for schedule its getting on for 6 months by the time you get to ec. Hope you get to vent some feelings 

Miffy hope you get on ok if you visit isis. Miss Kadva is very nice, I hope she does my ec next week

Littlest hobo hope you get on ok. It does all seem quiet alot to take in to start off but you'll be fine and all the nurses are nice too.

Cleo a least Alfie will help the time go by on the 2ww. See you tom x

Rose you ok?

Another scan for me tom, another 2 hours there and back before work but at least i'm getting good use out of my ipod


----------



## suze15

Hey all,

Thank you all for your advise the last week - you were of course all right !! Start sniffing next Friday - all very exciting and scary !!

Cleo I've been really touched reading about your snow babies and have everything crossed for you.

SJ I am so sorry at how you've been treated.

Littlest Hobo, I've just started at ISIS too and have found them really lovely, helpful and caring. Good luck for the 16th.

Big hugs to everyone.


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,
I have been away for a few days and have just been catching up with your news -

Cleo -   on getting to PUPO - I wouldn't worry too much about running around after Alfie - I am sure there are thousands of children out there who would be only children if we were meant to lie still after ET!

Rivka - I meant to say when I last posted that that is great that the social workers are happy to continue with you but can imagine that this has just left you feeling more undecided how to proceed  .  I am thinking of you and hope that things will work out whatever you decide     .

Rosex - great news that your ET will be brought forward - I have had ET 6 times now and it has never been painful - the worst bit is having to keep a full bladder (depending on which clinic you are at) for the procedure, but it has always been fine apart from that.

Angel - your post made me smile   - no chance of alcohol free   for DH when I am away eh?

Lougla - glad your injections are going well  

Kitty - I guess that the scan today must have gone well if you are back there tomorrow but I hope that all this running up and down the A12 doesn't tire you out too much!  Hope that all goes well though    

SJ - so sorry to hear your consult didn't go well   and I hope that September will come around quickly for you.  I know that when I have had my failed cycles often I have always been keen to get on with the next go as it has given me something to focus on and I hope that you get a response to your complaint.  On the positive side though I guess that it is still good that you do get more free goes on the NHS which is not the case for many people in other parts of the UK.

LH - welcome to the thread and   for your cycle.

Miffy - welcome to the thread too - I have not cycled at the ISIS for a while especially since it has been taken over by Bourne Hall so I don't really think anything I could tell you would be up to date but I am sure someone else on here can help.

Suze - good luck for next Friday  

Lots of love, Rachel x


----------



## cleo31

HI all,

hope you have lovely weekends planned!

Where have all the bubbles gone

Rachel - it really is impossible to do nothing with Alfie around! Hope you're ok hun.

Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## sooty30

Angel sorry I didn't reply till now.Natasha is really good can't believe she is almost 8 months old.Been sitting up for 2 months.She's a right little angel.She has been suffering with her skin GP has just put her on soya milk to see if that helps.I go back to work on Wednesday dont know where the last 9 months have gone.Also off out with my friends tonight for my mate's 30th plus I dont have to come home so even better.Better dash as now heading off to woodbridge and the drinking will begin.How are things with you?

Kitty and cleo hope you are both ok xxHi to everyone else x


----------



## Guest

Kitty - hope the scan went ok and all the best for the next one. All that driving around sounds a pain  

Cleo - congratulations for being PUPO! Hope the 2ww goes quickly, I definitely think being busy and taking our mind of things is the best way so running after Alfie will be a good thing  

Rachel - hope you had a nice time away. Thanks for everything you said   We really don't feel we want to do any more tx, it just doesn't feel right, such slim chances and huge risk of failure ... I hope the adoption route can work out for us.

Miffy - welcome! I had a cycle already a few years ago so not updated, but others would be able to help more, I'm sure.

LH - welcome and good luck with your tx!

Sooty - good to hear from you, glad Natasha is doing well, hope soya milk helps with her skin probs.

Lougla - hope your feeling ok.

SJ -   about the wait.

Rose - hi!

About me: I wish I knew we would be able to adopt in the end, and that it would not be in years!!! It's so hard, after years of IF and m/cs, I was hoping adoption would be different but unfortunately is not less stressful ... So only thing now is to hope.
Waiting still to hear from the SW, manager e-mailed already on Tuesday to say they'll contact us to start HS and nothing yet   But I already know that they take their time so no surprise there.


----------



## miffy80

Hi everyone x thanks for being so friendly  I went to look at isis on saturday and it seems nice - and the journey definately seems preferable to going to cambridge! They've been really helpful on the phone too which is encouraging so its looking like we will be joining you there!
Kitty - I hope everything goes well for you in the next few days x


----------



## kittyx

hi all,
got to do my trigger injection in 20 mins 

Ec 9.45 wed

hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hope your trigger injection is okay. I think that it is the one injection that I hated as it seemed to really sting.
Good luck for EC on Wednesday too.

I had an appointment with the Nurse on Friday, she was lovely.  All our paperwork has been completed.  Was sent away with the pill to start taking on Day 1 of my next cycle. Need to call them also and they will let me know how long to take it for and arrange for drugs to be sent to me.

Hope that everyone else is okay.

Amanda x


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hello everyone! Still learning all the names so apologies if I don't send personal messages - I will just say "Good luck" for Wednesday Kitty - you must be very excited.  

My news - I phoned ISIS today as I wanted to know what to expect on the 16th being as this is my first tx. Spoke with Kate who was very helpful and told me that the nurse will explain what protocol I'll be on but if its a long protocol then expect to start on Day 21. However as Day 21 this cycle for me will be 20th March she told me that its unlikely they will start me then so I'll have to wait until my next cycle which means Day 1 for me is around the 24th March with Day 21 being approx 14th April. I was a bit disappointed as I'd hyped myself up that I'd be starting on the 20th March. Ah well - they say that good things come to those who wait. 

Also I asked more about the private prescription I got from ISIS which has Gonal F 900iu pens x 6 on it. I was told that I don't need to buy all of it in one go as its possible I won't need it all - good news for my groaning bank account! She said to buy just 3 for now as the max dose is 450 iu so 3 pens would give me 6 days. If I need it I can always buy more later.

Finally something odd happened today that has never happened to me before... hope this is not tmi but I had a small bleed today which is most odd as this is Day 9 for me and I generally only have AF for about 4 -5 days. Sorry to give so much detail but I guess you end up reading into every small change your body has and thinking 'now what on earth does this mean?'

Anyway - enough of my yammer. Hope everyone is doing well with and keeping positive. 

LH xx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

Well tomorrow is ET day at 11.30, im getting really nervous

Terry phoned this morning and 1 out of the 2 blasto's survived, im a bit gutted but me and dp has a talk and decided to thaw one more and this lil bean survived, apprently not as good as the 1st one.
So we orignally were going to just have 1 embryo transfer but now weve made the descsion to have 2, its a scary decsion because of the high risk of twins but am i making the right choice ladies?


Much Love xxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJayne

I would always want 2 Rosex if I could. BH didn't let me last time though.
I think safety in numbers at the end of the day.
Good luck for ET and hope all goes smoothly!

SJ x


----------



## Guest

Rose - good luck for e/t tomorrow, I think if you are happy with the idea that you may have twins then go for it, it could only be a pleasant surprise. Hope all goes well tomorrow  

Kitty - good luck for e/c tomorrow   hope it is easy and enjoy the pasties afterwards   

HB - glad your appt at ISIS was good.

Hello to everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,
just popping on quickly to wish Kitty good luck tomorrow and send lots of     - I will be thinking of you.

Rosex - lots of     to you too for tomorrow - for what it is worth my view is that although you are young the success rate of frosties is less than embies on a fresh cycle so I would have definitely wanted two transferred as well and think you have made the right decision.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10

Kitty - hope all goes well for you tomorrow hunny, i will be thinking of you, also hope the trigger wasnt too bad lovey       

Rachel - i LOVE your profile pic  

Rose - i agree with Rachel and if you are allowed two then i would have them put back - good luck      

Littlest Hobo - welcome to the thread   Im sure that having a slight bleed is nothing to concern yourself with, i think like you said, you are probably so much more aware of your body now - wishing you good luck with your tx too  

Rivka - how you doing my love?  

DH shocked me today and said should we try doner iui    - does anyone know much about it, if there is a waiting list and if they are as strict on weight issues too?? 

Gotta dash - love to all


----------



## kittyx

Thanks everyone, just want to get on with it now.

Rosex hopefully bump into you tom. Good luck and i would def go for 2 put back 

Angel I have just finished reading a book about a couple who had doner iui. It's called Living and coping with infertility by Caroline Gallup. ( have a look on Amazon)Was a very interesting read and may give you an insite to diui, or freak you out. Hope you get some decisions made,  


Rachel i too love your pic xx

LH things never seem to go as expected with tx. I've often thought i would be doing this that or the other on a certain date only to be told it will be something different. Hpe you get sorted soon.

Ipswich not long til you start either, good luck

Sarahjayne how you doing now?

Rivka any update from SW? hope you're ok.

Cleo hows the 2ww going?

Will try get on here to let you know how many eggs if i'm feeling ok, speak soon xx


----------



## cleo31

Hi everyone,
kitty - sending you lots oif luck for some juicy eggies!!!

Angel - i don't know wnaything about donor sperm hun, i presume there would be a waiting list.

I'm doing ok, plodding along........

love to all; cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Kitty - hope everything went well today and that you are already PUPO   

Em - don't know much about donor iui but I would imagien donor sperm has a shorter waiting list than donor egg (less 'work' is involved, if you see what I mean  ). I know that all donor tx in the UK are now with known details about donors, and abroad (for example Reprofit where I looked) they are anonymous, so it's soemthing for you and DH to consider. Lots of luck with taking a decision hun  

Cleo - sending lots of luck to you on your 2ww  and keep up the positive attitude.

Rachel - I also LOVE your pic, how lovely! 

No news from SW ... It's more than a week since the SWs manager said that the SW will contact us to arrange a mutually convenient time to start home visits. Surely it can't take that long to check her diary??  
But DH and me are worried about calling SW ourselves to see if she can already suggest a time to start, so that it doesn't look as if we are pushing them ... It's so hard to be patient. 

Rivka x


----------



## lougla

Kitty, I hope everything went well for you today.  I was at ISIS too having another scan, apparently I have 14 follicles.  4 on one side, 10 on the other and they are growing fine and I'm progressing nicely.  Next scan is on Friday morning, with a possible egg collection for next Wednesday  

Rivka, I really hope they get their act together and stop messing you about soon.

Hope you are all well.
Lougla


----------



## lil stephy

hey ladies can i just ask u something please......
when u go for ur et do u get pics of the embie/s that r goin bac in u
and is ur dh's wiv u at ec??


----------



## lougla

Hi StephyandMatt, I can't answer re the picture question (although at ET there's very little to see, just a little blob in a dish from what I can tell).  Re having your partner with you at Egg Collection, my husband will be at ISIS but not in the room (as he'll be doing "his side of things") and I don't think anyone is allowed in the room with you at egg collection (and you'll be sedated anyway).  At Egg Transfer time he's allowed with me and so he will be.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cleo31

S& T they usedc to be alowed at ec but too many passed out!!!!


----------



## SarahJayne

Stephy,
At ET we were shown a picture of the embryo. It was just a group of cells, nothing really to see, but they showed us how the cells were perfectly round (it was a top grade one). Was very interesting to see, although I didn't really know what I was looking at tbh. At EC, my OH waiting in the little ward area for me to come back and once the embryologist confirmed that I had two suitable eggs, he was then told to go off and do his bit. Surprisingly, he wasn't told to go until I'd come out of EC though but that could have just been because I didn't have many eggs and they needed to check if they were mature.

Kitty / Rose- hope everything went ok.
Lougla - congrats on the follies, that sound like a great number.
Rivka   so sorry you are being left hanging. Hope the SW's make contact soon.
Angel - sorry hun don't know anything about donor IUI unfortunately. Hope it works out for you though.
 to everyone else.

SJ xx


----------



## Rachel36

Hello,
just another quicky from me and thanks to all of you for your comments about my lovely pup in the profile pic  

Emma - just wanted to say it might be worth you going on the singles thread to ask about donor IUI - I have met a couple of the single girlies out in Reprofit using donor sperm - one bought hers from the European Sperm Bank and shipped it over to the clinic (I guess you could do the same in the UK) - she was laughing as that is how it had appeared on her credit card!  The 'problem' with going to Brno or anywhere else in the Czech republic as opposed to using UK donor sperm is that the donor there will be anonymous and any child conceived will not be able to trace the donor later on in life (hence this is why my friend bought sperm with a traceable donor) which is another issue you want to think about if you were planning to tell the child about how they were conceived later on, but that will be the same for me with donor eggs - unfortunately price, younger donors and shorter waiting lists made my decision at the end of the day.

Steph&Matt - I can't remember how it works in the ISIS but at Reprofit the embies are shown to you on a screen just before ET - I have got my DH to take a photo (which he was a little embarrassed about but I thought it would be nice in the future to show any child we have), so you could perhaps ask if this is possible at the ISIS.

Anyway better go - have to pick DH up from the station.

Hoping Kitty and Rosex have got on well  

Rachel x


----------



## miffy80

Hi just wanted to share the very little i know about donor conception. I went to the london womens clinic looking at an egg sharing programme they do and they talked a bit about donor sperm then too.  I think there would be a waiting list - but that will probably depend on where you go. Something else you should think about is that a child conceived through a donor would have the right to find out the identity of the donor once they are 18. i think there is a donor conception network on line (maybe just google donor conception - though i'm sure you probably have already!) which has advice for people considering diui and for how to share that with their diui children.
I've read the book by Caroline Gallup too - its a good read whatever you decide to do x


----------



## rosex86

Hey Ladies
Hope everyone is doing ok?

Well im officially in the 2ww and pupo, unfortuatly was only able to have one blasto put back as the others didnt make it through...
But now im worrying, i was really nervous yesterday morning and i ended up with a bad stomach i thought it was my ibs as it tends to be bad when im stressed, anyway was totally panicing about getting to isis because i couldnt control myself so if i needed to go i really needed to go i was worried i might poop in his face lol sorry tmi!
Anyways ET went great no pain at all apart from my hip from my legs being up in stirrups and we got a picture to take home with us too.
However when i got home, i still had diarrhea and then i started to be sick, all night i was up with sickness and the other thing, and now im worried this might affect the little bean!! im suppose to be protecting it not giving it a virus...am i worrying to much?
Partner had a word with lady at the chemist because he got me some imodium and she said it sounded like the noro virus :-(

I hope i haven't ruined our chances, it was suppose to be a happy day and we just ended up in bed all day as my partner came over ill aswell.

Hope you can advise girls

How is everyone getting on? xxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Rose, you poor thing, I'm sure you must feel very concerned, but I'm sure it won't affect things. Just try and stay focused on the lil bean and keep positive and I'm sure everything will work out just fine.

SJ xx


----------



## kittyx

hi all

Rose i'm sorry you've been so poorly. Hoppefully you'll feel better quickly. If you're worried about it ring isis for some advice 

Stephy Partners not allowed in during ec but are for et except i have to have mild sedation for et so my dh won't be allowed in which is a shame. We had a picture of the cells on first go, last time we didn't take and not sure what i'll do this time.

LOugla what time were you there for scan? When i arrived for ec there were 2 ladies in the waiting area upstairs.

Well, I got 8 eggs which i was pleased with and had the phone call this morn to say 6 fertilised.
Not sure when going back. I'm am struggling this time as its our last hope and ended up crying at ec but the aneathetist is lovely and was very comforting. I felt a fool afterwards, but i'm sure most people end up crying at somepoint. Mark asked if his sample was better as he hasn't been drinking since new year and the embryologist said it was a bit.

Anyway hope everyone ok xxxxxx


----------



## lougla

Kitty, 8 eggs and 8 fertilised is very promising indeed.  Do you think they'll go to blast?  I was in for a 10am appointment and I have my next tomorrow at 10am as well.  They've all been that time which is great as it gives me enough time to go to the gym afterwards and have a bit of "me" time before I go into work.  After days of saying "oh yeah I feel fine", I'm really feeling it today.  Lots and lots of twinges in my tummy area (ovaries I guess) and quite painful sometimes, along the lines of bad period pains I guess.  

Unfortunately we are manic busy at work and I have to do overtime tonight (no choice) which I'd really prefer not to (had to do it Tuesday too).  They are trying to force overtime for next week but I've put my foot down and said no chance as I have my final scan on Monday and the possible EC on Wednesday.  Luckily I have booked Wednesday to the following Monday off (as I didn't know when ET would be) so they can't call me in for it anyway (phew).  I don't fancy standing for hours photocopying when I've just had (fingers crossed) ET.

Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## Angel10

Kitty - have been looking for your news my love, 6 fertalized eggs is great honey - well done - i really hope they all survive so you can get a chance to freeze some       keep us posted  

Rose - i hope you are feeling better today  

Cleo - when is otd?? - hope you are ok  

Rachel - thank you for your advice on diui - really want to try with dh's   especailly as i have found out i still need to loose weight anyway, think dh suggested diui if it could hurry things along a bit   - how are you? we must meet up? xxx

Stephy - i think its such a shame partners arent allowed in for egg collection  

 everyone - sorry its short and sweet   just like me!


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

Im having a panic today, i woke up went to the toilet and when i wiped there was a bit of brown mucus (sorry tmi) Should i be worried to get this so early on, im only on day 2 of 2ww??
Have i failed already??     

xxx


----------



## SarahJayne

I'm sure it's nothing hunny. It could be implant bleed   or it could be that the speculum thing caught you a bit.
Keep up the PMA, although I'm sure you must be so worried..... 

SJ xx


----------



## Guest

Rose -   2ww is such a worrying time. I would not worry about the mocus though, it can't be the time of your AF so probably something to do with your hormones?? Hope your tummy is better now.

Kitty - 6 fertilised is great, I hope they (or at lesat some) go to blast   

Em - can see why you'd prefer to try with DH's. Why did he think it'll make the process quicker to go for diui?   about any decision you'd make together.

Rachel - it's both you and pup who look lovely in the pic   Have you already got your schudule for Reprofit?

Cleo - fingers crossed for you  

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31

Hi all,

a real quicky.

Rose i had that on day 2 too. They said it could be implantation. try not to stress....easier said than done.

Hello all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosex86

Just a quick curious question?

I need no judging lol, if someone was to do a hpt on day 2 of 2ww with a blastocyst transfer and have a very faint positive is this a good sign or should it be ignored??
I dont know this person personally  
xx


----------



## kittyx

rosex i would've thought it would be from the trigger but as you didn't stimm this time i don't know.

hi everyone, well i had the phone call this morn to say all  6 were still ok so i discussed it with the embryologist and decided on blasts on mon only to get a phone call 2 hours later to say come in today for et as dr stakis would do it as i have prob with et. \so confusing, anyway i now have 2 (a 6 cell and a 4 cell) on board. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lougla

Wow Kittyx that all moved so quickly.  Congratulations on your 2 on board !!!  Did you have to convince them to transfer 2 or were they OK about it?  It is one of our concerns that they'll try and encourage just the one (as Dr. Paloma said we'd only be allowed one when we had our consultation), but I'm 37 in 3 weeks time and for us its less about twins (though that'd be great frankly) but more about having a 50% better chance of it working. 

I had another scan with Terry y'day morning, its all getting quite uncomfortable now for the scans as it "fills up" (as it were) in there .. I had a call last night to say to take a smaller dosage last night, normal dosage tonight and a smaller dosage Sunday night.  We are on track for EC on Wednesday so I guess they don't want me to overstimulate before then?

Anyway I hope you ladies are all having a lovely relaxing weekend.  I managed to get out of the weekend working, hurrah, though I do feel a bit guilty for all my poor colleagues who did have to go in.  Eek...    but I decided I had to prioritise.


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

Kitty - congratulations on getting to PUPO   - it sounds like you had a much better cycle again this time and hope the little ones are settling into their new home nicely     - hope that you are taking it easy at the moment too.  I also started crying when I had my EC at the ISIS and am pretty sure that the staff there are used to us girlies doing that, especially considering how full of hormones our bodies are at that point so I wouldn't worry about that   .

Rosex -  Congratulations to you on being PUPO too -   .Sorry to hear that you have been unwell the last couple of day though   but it wasn't that long ago that CRVU was in a lot of discomfort during her TWW and she still got pregnant so I guess it can't make too much difference. Sounds to me that you could have got an implantation bleed too - I had the tiniest bit of bleeding the day after my blast transfer on my last cycle and got a BFP so I think it must be a good sign  . I have never heard of anyone testing positive two days after ET (if they did not get the trigger) but I guess stranger things have happened    .

Cleo - how are you doing on the TWW?  When do you test?

Emma - I'm fine thanks lovely.  Pretty busy at the moment in work (I've just transferred to Clacton for a couple of months so the extra travelling doesn't help either) but it would be good if we could all arrange a catch up.

Steph - I think my DH is very GLAD that he has never been allowed in for EC as he does not have the stomach for all of that and got a bit woozy seeing me have the cannula thingy put in my arm!  As I have always been sedated I don't think it really has mattered for me - it is the ET that it is nice to have the men/dp's there.

Lougla - glad your scan yesterday went well - sounds like you have got lots of nice eggies cooking     !  Good to hear you are taking it easy as well and have the weekend of - you are right about prioritising, work needs to come second when you are going through all of this.

Rivka - any news from you? Have you heard from the sw yet?

Hello to everyone else I have missed   - I hope you are having a nice weekend.  Nothing exciting planned for me although have a friend coming over for the afternoon which is nice.

Anyway better go, 

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest

Kitty - congratulations on PUPO    hope you have an easy 2ww, your two little ones are settling in nicely now  

Rose - not sure either about this testing but just hope it's a good sign  

Lougla - you're doing the right thing to prioratise work now, especially if you're feeling a bit heavy - which of course is a good sign of many eggies   Good luck for Wednesday.

Cleo - think you must be testing soon so lots of   

Em - how are you?

Rachel - hope you had a nice time with your friend. Shame about the extra travel for work ... Not heard from SWs yet.

Rivka x


----------



## lougla

Hi ladies, thank you all for your good wishes.  I have a question about the trigger injection, if that is OK.  I have a scan tomorrow morning and my schedule says I stop sniffing tomorrow morning and will be given the time of my trigger injection tomorrow (to be take tomorrow I assume as my schedule shows all clear of drugs for Tuesday, with EG on Wednesday).  My question is, is the trigger injection time specific?  So if they say "right do it at 8pm" it has to be pretty much exact?  I'm assuming so but I wanted to check.  I have another half-day booked tomorrow AM for the scan but I'm worried about going into work and being expected to stay as we're very busy and I didn't pick up any of the overtime slack over the weekend.  If the injection is time specific I may call in and ask to extend my day of to a full day off (which will make me very unpopular with the other secretaries but what am I to do).  Sigh ...


----------



## Rachel36

Hi Lougla - yes - the trigger is time specific - 36 hours before the scheduled EC I seem to remember so it is more likely to be in the evening from 8 pm Monday at the earliest I guess for an 8 am EC on Wednesday if they start that early?- I don't know how late you would be expected to stay at work?  I guess the other option is to take the injection into work and sneak off somewhere to do it, if that is possible?  I know I have had to sneak off and inject in various locations in the past while stimming   !  Anyway I hope that you manage to sort it,
Rachel x


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys hope ur all well, i dont no y but im a little sad 2day i supose its cz u try so hard and for so long it just seems a bit unfair but im sure next year i will b part of mummys day


----------



## sooty30

Stephyandmatt dont think I have spoken to you before.I always found this day and xmas day the most hardest over the past few years.Really hope your dream come tru.e thIS year as it's so hard.I never thought it would happen to me.I had treatment at the ISIS in 2008 and was very lucky it worked first time.I will never forget those feelings though dont think you fully understand unless you have been through it.


----------



## kittyx

stephymatt   for you

rosex hope you are better now and not stressing too much and resting.

Lougla I don't think Isis start before 9am so i guess the earliest your trigger would be is 9pm but if you tell them about work they might make you a bit later for EC. I had to wait an extra half hour for the consultant to arrive so guess 30 mins either way doesn't make a huge difference. Hope your scan goes ok tom,

Cleo   thinking of you for otd

Hope everyone is ok. I had a big stress yesterday morn about the fact the made et fri instead of mon but dh said it's no good worrying about things that are done and you can't change! Terry phoned yesterday morn to say i have 2 x 8 cell 1 x 6 cell and a 3 cell frozen, which i've never had before so that feels weird. Anyway, 2 days down, 12 to go!!

Love kittyx


----------



## cleo31

Hey all

just a quicky!

Kitty - just remember hun Alfie was a 2 day transfer!!

Angel - you ok hun?

Back tom xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31

Hello, 

Got a   today. Had bloods, thy came back at 113.8. Booked in for another set on wed. 

Hope you are all ok

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cvru100

OMG Cleo - that is amazing news       

I am so, so pleased for you. I hope your next lot of bloods go well for you, your numbers are excellent at the moment. It's brilliant to hear of a frostie BFP - go Cleo!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Rachel36

Cleo that is fantastic news about your    - I am really pleased for you and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.  Hoping for a good result on Wednesday  

Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel36

ps Kitty - that is great news about your frosties too - looks like you have some good old embies in there


----------



## kittyx

Cleo as you  know i'm thrilled for you   

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Guest

Cleo - excellent news       so pleased for you! Wishing you a healthy and calm 9 montsh until the arrival of Alfie's little brother or sister


----------



## Guest

Kitty - keeping everything crossed for you! Hopefully it's a lucky time now with Cleo's good news. Hope 2ww flies by and brings the best news


----------



## rosex86

Hello ladies!

hope everyone is doing well?

Congrats to Cleo on you BFP!!!    

Kitty - How you getting on with the 2ww?

I basically feel like crap! i feel so depressed and like this hasn't worked, i feel no different i done a hpt today at 6 days past blasto transfer and its negative....
Ive been reading all these stories on google about women who got there BFP on 4/5/6 dp5dt, i just keep thinking if its not showing up now on an early one then surely my luck is out??

need some pma and some hugs :-( xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi Rosex,
just wanted to reassure you that I think you are testing a bit too early hun - those girls that get BFPs very early are the lucky ones, and for every one of them there are plenty more on here that early testing just sent a bit crazy for a few days which could have been avoided if they had held on a bit longer.  I know it's tempting but I would wait a few more days before you test again - if you get a clear blue test the statistics from the percentages on the box that the large majority of people wont get an accurate positive until a day or so before their period is due and some on won't show up until OTD itself.  I have also read on here (and I don't know if there is any scientific evidence for this) that sometimes it can take a bit longer for a frostie to show a BFP given the extra work it has to do after thawing out.

Anyway good luck hun - it would be good if Cleo is about to start a run of BFPs on here!    

Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31

Rose - hang on in there hun, i know how hard it is. I could have sworn i wasn't pregnant when i fell pregant with Alfie. Even on the day of my scan i told Ken i wasn't pregnant. He said, you definately are, there's the heart beat!! I felt completely normal. It's is all so hard and plays havoc with your emotion. Get some films in and some chocolate  

Rivka - thanks hun, any news from your end??

Rachel - so what chavvy tv programs have you been watching   

Love to all xxxx


----------



## lougla

Cleo - many congratulations, how are you feeling ??

Rosex86, please try not to get too disheartened, but testing so early is probably not a great idea, try and wait a little longer if you can.

I have egg collection day tomorrow, although I know I have 14 follicles I'm so nervous they'll say "oh and they are all empty".  ..... eek.


----------



## cleo31

Lougla - good luck for lots of lovely eggs tom. Hope they have a night of love in the lab!!


----------



## kittyx

rosex try not too stress. It prob is a bit early. If you fancy a chat let me know    
Lougla good luck tom. sure you'll be fine. 14 follies is good.let us know how you get on 

Hope everyone is ok, i'm trying not to think too much and trying not to do too much.


----------



## lougla

One last question guys, am I doing egg collection with a full bladder or empty bladder?  Cheers


----------



## SarahJayne

Lougla empty hun and wishing you the very best of luck xxxxxx


----------



## cleo31

Lougla - good luck hun,


Kitty and Rose     

I'm back to ISIS today for 2nd lot of bloods as had some spotting. Will keep you updated.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lougla

Cleo31, I hope your tests are OK.  

Well we got 5 eggs, and apparently hubby's sample was much better than it has been previously which is good.  I was very disappointed though to be told that even though I'm 37 in a couple of weeks time they'll only put back 1.  The lady admitted that it wouldn't matter if I was "37 already", I have to be "over 37" so clearly they mean 38 so why don't they just say that   Plus she also said that we'll have to wait 6 months to try again (if it doesn't work this time) which is deeply upsetting as that could basically mean the end of the year.  She admitted it was because the "NHS" side of things was running out of money and she was sorry about that.  I didn't give them a hard time as its not the clinic's fault, not really.

So anyway, I feel a bit crappy (although another lady there was having a worse time than me from what I could see, in recovery) but I'm going to bed for a little sleep now.


----------



## cleo31

Lougla - 5 eggs is fab!!! Hope they get it on in the lab of love tonight. Surprised they will only put one back as they put 2 back for me. Maybe because i was  a FET and one of the little embies was looking a bit sorry for itself. It only takes one though!!!


----------



## lougla

The lady did say they'd consider 2 "if they were of poor quality" but she was fairly immovable.  Her title was "trainee" though .. so with the greatest of respect I wonder if a consultant may say different,who knows.


----------



## sooty30

I would push for two if thats what you really want.Not sure what their policy is now but I had 2 blasts put back.They did only want to put 1 back but I fought my corner and wouldn't back down.Lots ot tears etc.I'm glad I did as I got pregnant with 1.x


----------



## kittyx

lougla  is very good. Hope you're feeling ok. WHo did your egg coll? I would push for 2 also.


----------



## lougla

Dr. Paloma did my egg collection.  Has anyone recently pushed for 2 who is under 38?  Apparently the "guidelines" changed "recently" but I wasnt in any position to challenge earlier (too woozy) and husband was taking care of me so didn't push either.  I haven't been able to find anything online about the new guidelines.  I do remember a lady on here a couple of weeks ago being very upset because she had been told the same thing.  Its just so frustrating to have the boundaries changed while you're in the middle of things.


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
I know your guna moan at me, but im now 8 days past a blasto transfer and im still getting a BFN should i just face facts that the result isnt going to change in 4 days? 
Ive been reading this....
5-DAY TRANSFER:
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

So surely i should be getting at least a faint line?? xxx


----------



## cleo31

Rose, i know how hard all the waiting around is but its really not over until OTD and that's another 4 days away!! Step away from the pee sticks!! They give you an official test day for a reason. You are just driving yourself mad with it all. The 2ww is so hard, all you can do is wait.   

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## cvru100

Cleo - any news on your bloods after your spotting yesterday? I hope everything is ok... thinking of you


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

Lougla - well done on your egg collection-    5 is a good number of eggs and I hope that you are recovering well and you have some nice embies happening as we speak     .  I am sorry though about the fact they will only transfer 1 back   and am sure that I would have felt the same as you being so near 37 that you would like 2 transferred and would definitely push for this if you can as I think I was a similar age to you when I had my first cycle.  Fingers crossed though that it won't matter - it does only take one for a BFP and you won't need to worry about what happens next.

Cleo -   sorry to hear about the spotting but have all crossed for you when you get your blood results - I found the waiting for the blood results bit horribly stressful and hope they have rang you by now with good news    .  BTW my chavvy TV was Piers Morgan's Life storys with Simon Cowell on the iplayer much to DH's disapproval- classic!  

Rosex     - hold off until test date hun - lots of peoples results do change in the last 4 days, everyone's body is different and can release different levels of HCG at this stage depending on when the embryo implants.

Kitty - hope the TWW is going OK

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## lougla

Well ladies we have 4 fertilised embryo's waiting for us.  They are going to ring us tomorrow morning and either call us in tomorrow for transfer or give us a time to come in on Monday (after Blast).  We had another conversation about the fact they'd only put one and they are determined not to budge, it is the new NHS guideline and they have to stick to it, lots of couples in the same boat as us, can't make an exception for us, etc.  I explained that yesterday was the first day we were truly told the guidelines had shifted, and that combined with the fact they make you wait 6 months now between failed cycles made me feel that the NHS had taken 2 things away from us at the same time.  They said they understood and sympathised but its the guidelines when we have egg collection that count, not when we start the process.  So its one for us I think ... But as Rachel has said, it only takes 1 ... 

Good luck all


----------



## cleo31

Sorry didn'y post my news, Bloods had more than doubled from 113 to 265 so i've booked a scan and am now on the 3ww.

Lougla - that's rubbish hun, how unfair. As though infertility wasn't difficult enough.

CV - how you doing hun, how lovely your friend hearing her baby's heart beat  

Rachel - i wanted to watch that but dh said no  

Rose - how you feeling

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33

Hi all, sorry not been on in ages. Life got pretty hectic for a long time and is just about sorting itself now so fingers crossed I'll be able to post a bit more often soon. Briefly, coffee shop is sold though it got quite nasty with the landlord. My polyp has been removed but now have fibroids so back to CGH next week to discuss options. 

Cleo - huge congrats on your bgp. Sending you lots of   for the 3ww.

lougla - good luck for your call today  

rosex - good luck for otd    

Kitty - how are you doing? Lots of luck to you too.    

cvru - congrats on your bfp. Hope your pg is happy and healthy.

Rivka - sorry the social workers are still not being v clear.  

Rachel - how are you? 

Hello to everyone else. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10

Cleo i am sorry i havent had a chance to send you a huge congratulations on your bfp - and to see your bloods have doubled is fantastic - really really chuffed for you  

sorry cant stop - off to make some cheese scones for the builders - gotta keep 'em happy


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, well we are officially "on board" with one emby.  The transfer was quite painful and I was in agony with the full bladder thing, but it was over relatively quickly after we'd had a chat with Terry and Dr. Paloma - who has an odd habit of crossing her fingers in front of us - a bit like the old Cameolot "it could be you advert" for the lottery, ha.  However she is quite sweet and I know a lot of it is just language barrier so I just laugh at it really.  So now we wait ...


----------



## SarahJayne

Cleo, congrats on your BFP and also on your fantastic blood test results.
Lougla, congrats on being PUPO, put your feet up now doll, keep positive and I wish you all the luck in the world xx

Hi everyone else, I haven't got time to post anything else, but will hopefully get back on over the weekend.

Ciao for now
SJ xx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

Cleo - Congratulations on your blood result - that is excellent news that the results have more than doubled  

Lougla - Congratulations on being PUPO - I hope the TWW goes well and will keep all crossed for you  

Cath - lovely to hear from you - that's great that the coffee shop has now been sorted and I hope all goes well at your consultant appointment next week  

Rivka     to you hun!

Kitty and Rosex - have all crossed for you both too    

Hello to everyone else.

What's everyone up to this weekend?  I am soooo glad it is Friday evening after a pretty stressful week in work but am planning a good weekend as one of my best friends is coming to stay and we are off to Clarice house for a pamper day tomorrow.

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31

Morning all,

thanks for all the congrats again.

Rachel - oooh i love Clarice house, sadly my gym memberships has lapsed, but its so lovely there. 

Rivka - hope you had a fab birthday hun.

Cath - sorry to hear about your fibroids. B4 i cycled with Alfie i had a scan to check on my cycsts and they found i had 2 fibroids. No one seemed bothered as they weren't in my uterine wall and they only measure about 7mm i think. Hope you get some answers and can get going again soon.

Angel - thanks hun. What work are you having done?


Lougla -      for the 2ww! I always found et the worst bit, they press so hard and my bladder was always full to bursting.

Rose  - any news from you hun??

Sarahjayne - lovely to hear from you, hope you are well.

Kitty -         all for you hun.

Hope that's all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## kittyx

hi all,
RAchel have a lovely time at Clarice. I've heard lots about it but not had the pleasure. DD was looking over my shoulder as i was reading posts and she loves your picture of you and your dog 

Rivka hope you had a lovely b day 

Cath glad you're getting sorted. Hope life get a bit less stressful for you.

Angel Scones for the builders eh  

Lougla congrats on being pupo. Was it a 2 day transfer? Did they freeze the rest?

Rosex how are you? Have you managed to keep from testing again? What day is your otd?

Cleo brill blood results

Sarahjayne how are you?


Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I went back to work today for a few hours but felt a bit shaky and was glad to be back home. I'm getting to be a right hermit, but i kind of feel safe at home. Anyway, 6 days to go but might test thurs as i have to work fri. We'll see. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Kitty - i totally understand how you feel safer at home hun, especially during this time - hope you arent going too   on the 2ww - good luck to you  

Cleo - we are extending the house sideways to make a bigger kitchen and adding another bedroom/ensuite - will be lovely when its done, i hope! 

Rachel - i hopw you enjoyed your pamper day hun xx

Cath - good to see you on here, hope all goes well for your appointment next week xx

Lougla - sorry to hear your transfer was painful but fab news on now being pupo - heres to the 2ww  

SJ - how are you??

Rose - i hope you are hanging in there  

Sooty - i forgot to ask how your first few days at work went? must have been hard leaving Natasha - who is looking after her?

Rivka - hope you are ok hunny xx

Cvru - how are things with you? how far along are you now??

Hope i got everyone, sorry if i didnt  

Enjoy your evenings


----------



## Guest

Cath - hope the appt next week goes well, v reassuring what Cleo said about fibroids.

Kitty - fingers crossed     

Rachel - hope you enjoyed your pemper day with your friend.

Lougla - PUPO now, great! Sorry e/t wsa painful   lots of  

Em - hope the builders enjoyed their scones  

Rose - fingers crossed for you   

Cleo - very glad for your blood results.

Rivka x


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls
Well it looks like i didnt even make it to testing day   AF arrived this afternoon im absolutely gutted and can't stop crying,
I'm quite uncomfortable aswell my back is killing me and cramps are so strong 
I don't know what to do now?? xxxx


----------



## Angel10

Rose - i am so sorry to hear your news   most of us have been where you are and know it hurts like hell   i would think that the cramps are quite normal so try not to worry too much about that, take time to get over this then you can look at the next step - we are here for you  

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## kittyx

oh rosex i'm so sorry. Big hugs for you  . Its so unfair and not to even get to test date. Look after yourselves x


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Rosex I'm so sorry to read your news. My heart goes out to you. 

I know it's infuriating to keep being told you're young etc but you really are in such a good position. So try not to dispair and when you can, try to think of the next attempt as I'm sure you will be successful next time.

I know what I've said above won't help at all right now but I hope you can draw on some of the positives  from your cycle when you are feeling better. I found it helped me to think of the fact that I managed to get some good mature eggs that all fertilised and developed into healthy top grade embies. All these things I didn't know before and all of these things couldve gone wrong. 

Anyway I hope you feel better soon babe xxxxx


----------



## cleo31

Rosex - so sorry to hear your news hun     

Angel - will pm you hun.


----------



## Catb33

Rose -


----------



## Angel10

Cath - thinking of you today hunny


----------



## Catb33

Rose - sending more   You know where we are if you need us. 

Hello to everyone else. Can't stop long today as have loads to do and just found out I need to go into London tomorrow afternoon which puts out all my plans for the next few days. I'm completely shattered as I stayed up from my nightshift to go to the hospital and typically had to wait ages to be seen. Anyway, it was a bit confusing as I'm sure that after the hysteroscopy the doc said they'd removed the polyp but found a fibroid that needed a different tool to remove it. Today they said that the polyp is broadbased, a large fibrous mass in the womb lining with a dangly bit (hence it's a polyp not a fibroid) from which they only took a biopsy. Which means it's nearly all still there. They need to another hysteroscopy with a blade to slice away (sorry if tmi) rather than the "scissors" they used last time. So it's back waiting for a date for that which is really frustrating. We have some medical insurance linked to the civil service that might help me get it done quicker than if we wait for NHS (he said it wouldn't be before May) so need to look into that as I just want it sorted now. 

hope you're all ok and enjoying the lovely sunshine 

Cathie x


----------



## Rachel36

Rosex -     so sorry to hear your news.  I can't add to what everyone else has said but can only reassure you that there are plenty of us on here who have had this experience and  most have gone on to have success with later cycles so don't give up hope and book your follow up consultation soon so you can discuss you options.

Cath -   sorry to hear your news too hun - how frustrating to find out you hadn't been given the right information about your operation - I don't blame you to try and get this sorted out privately.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Angel10

Cath - im sorry that you are still being messed around, that must be so annoying    i guess that put your plans to cycle in may on hold   - i also hope you get to catch up on your sleep and the next few days arent to challenging for you  

Rachel - hope you are ok  

Rose - how are you feeling hun? did you feel up to ringing ISIS today?  

SJ -how are things with you?  

cant stop im afraid........   everyone else xx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Im in limboland at the moment, i thought AF arrived on sunday, but it was only a bit of bleeding when i wiped (sorry tmi)
Anyways it just stopped after that, i did get a negative on testing day on monday on a clearblue digi and said the dreaded words not pregnant!
I phoned isis with the result and told em what had happended and she said her gut feeling was for me to carry on with the meds and retest on weds but i did it today and it was still negative.... i'm sure something would show up by now im 13 days past a blasto transfer.
I keep feeling like AF is going to arrive for the past couple of days, bad backache and pain in my hips/legs and stomach cramps, boobs are a bit tender i just wish it would stop teasing me :-( xxxxx


----------



## kittyx

rosex this is all such a nightmare isn't it. I had some bleeding yesterday which then stopped so i don't know whats happening to mine either. I'm too scared to test now and i was gonna test thurs but i think i'm gonna wait til sat. Being in limbo is horrible. I hope you get an answer either way soon to put your mind at rest, take care xx


----------



## cleo31

Just a quicky for Rose - perhaps go in and get a blood test hun, then you'll know for definate.

Cath - what a pain for you. I mean why didn't they just get the tool they needed and do it then??  

Kitty -      

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls

Well no news from me except AF arrived full flow with monster cramps, and i've been told to stop the meds now as still getting negatives,
My next appt is 26th April to discuss what to do next which will be a fresh cycle of IVF :-( i'm really not happy about it but it we have noo choice...
I just feel really deflated and depressed now and been so tempted to buy this gorgeous cocker spaniel that i found but i'm not sure if this is because i just want something to nurture  
Fiona reckons that May will be when i will be able to go ahead with the IVF #2 because it would of then been 6mths since i had the first round in November and she mentioned something that you have to wait 6 mths between cycles now due to NHS funding.

Hope all is well with everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31

Evening all,

Rose -   i am so sorry that AF arrived. Take some time out and focus on you. We bought our dog who was our substitute baby until Alfie came along.

Kitty - sending you lots of     and   for you BFP!!

Rachel - how was clarice house??

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Rose -   like Cleo says take some time out and May will be here before you know it  

Cleo - how are you? having any sickness yet or is it too early?  

Kitty - not 100% certain when OTD is but good luck anyway      

Hope everyone else is ok - love me


----------



## SarahJayne

Rose big hugs my love. Feel for you. Fiona is right about six months wait. I was also told that. It is six months from EC though so initially I though end of sept but now it will be end of July. To be honest I think May will be a great time to start again because it's been a month now since my BFN and I still don't feel back to normal physically. I have gained about a stone in weight, my skin is only just starting to clear up, the bloatedness only began to subside this week and I generally haven't felt well at all. That said I am recovering from a whole cycle in one go so you may feel better. 

Hope you feel better soon and can feel positively about next time. It will work have faith. The stats for it working first time are so low. I have this totally random unproven belief that it takes the first go just to prepare your body for the next go as it's a shock to your system eh?

Anyway I'm rambling. Hello to everyone else hope you're all well. 

Lots of love
SJ x


----------



## Rachel36

Hi,
just popping on quickly to say good luck to Kitty as I think she is testing today - sending you lots of    

hello to everyone else - will try and come back on after work to do a few more personals,

Rachel xxx


----------



## lougla

Rose, I'm very sorry that you are having a tough time, I hope you manage to get started again soon if that is what you want.

Kitty, very best of luck with your test if it is today.

Well ladies I am, very unusually for me, absolutely out of PMA today.  Generally I've been good, I've been almost able to convince myself its OK if it hasn't worked, we'll try again, all the usual things you say to yourself to convince yourself really.  But, I had a tumble last night at home (I am a very clumsy person but have been really trying the last few weeks to be more careful).  I was rushing down the stairs and missed the last couple of steps and landed on the hallway floor with a real bump on my hip and bum.  Serious bruises are formed already ... Poor hubby ran out of the living room to find me crying on the floor.  Then I started really really crying because I was worried that I've done some damage before we even know if its been successful or not.  

But I think what it really brought home to me was the realisation that I'm not OK if it doesn't work, how much I truly really do want it to work and how scared I am that it won't.  Poor hubby was great, but so shocked as I've never allowed myself to show any doubt, voice any worries really.

So now the ladies at work are keeping their distances (very sensibly) as its pretty obvious I'm a bit hormonal and teary today and best left alone.  Just have to get to next Friday now for testing day (Good Friday, lets hope that's an omen eh) ...


----------



## SarahJayne

Ahh Lougla you poor thing. I totally understand how you feel and if it's any consolation I had a major paddy around 1 week into my 2ww so think you're being pretty normal. The bump naturally mist have frightened you. Sorry you have terrible bruises. I doubt it would have hurt anything though. Just remember most women don't know they're pg this early on and most continue doing all the things we're advised against and have perfectly healthy pregnancies and babies. I really don't believe that your horrible fall will affect the result one way or another hun. 

I remember when I got back from my ET I had a huge sneezing fit and was convinced for a while that was what caused my BFN. Absolute rubbish though really. 

I found that after my mid 2ww paddy my positivity grew again (although for me in vain  ) I'm sure you will be fine in a day or two. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok. 

SJ xx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all, 
got away from work early tonight for a change so thought it was about time I had a proper catch up -

Kitty - still thinking of you and hoping for good news  

CRVU - how are you doing?  you must surely be past that 12 week benchmark by now?  Hope all  is OK   and sorry to read about the problems with your new house too on **.

Cleo - had a lovely girly day at Clarice House with my friend on Saturday, thanks for asking.  How are you doing at the moment?  Has the spotting stopped now?

Rosex -   sorry to hear that AF has arrived but it is good news you don't have to wait long until you cycle again.  Hope all goes well tomorrow at your appointment     .

Lougla - sorry to hear about your fall on the stairs   - I am not suprised you are feeling hormonal, I always feel at my worse in the TWW which I am sure is just the anxiety of it all.  I hope you are OK and that Good Friday is a good Omen for you    .

SJ - I think you are right about the first cycle often being one just to prepare your body.  I remember discussing some test results with a doctor once (FSH and AMH) but he said the best indicator of how you will respond to treatment is to do a cycle and on my second cycle I remember the number of mature eggs I had were much better as they had a better idea of what dose drugs to put me on and stimmed me a couple of days longer.  I hope all goes well for you in May    .

Cath - hope you have got a few things sorted with your tx

Rivka - any news from the sw yet?  I hope things are progressing a bit  

Angel - how are you doing?  Any more thoughts on treatment?

Hello to everyone else.

Well, update from me is that I have my depot injection on Saturday for my next cycle.  I will be down regging for quite a while though and the transfer is not scheduled till May but it is good to be getting started again (even though I am a bit anxious about how things will be if it doesn't work or even worse I miscarry again but there is only one way to find out!).

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Ladyb14

Im amazed at the amount of peeps on here who now have babies or who are expecting - congrats to all!

So its been probably wow, neaqrly 3 years since ive seriously been on here and for the first time ever i actually feel ready to start seriously thinking about giving things ago. Maybe because i had only just turned 25 when we found out so things didnt feel right.

So im at slimming world and johns lost weight, im excersising a few times a week by iceskating and work isnt as hectic as it used to be so who knows!

All we need to do now is get my BMI seriously down and go back to the doctors.

Seeing peoples success stories (and im sure more will come along) i am now a little happier (even though we arent going to isis anymore is that true?)

So looking forward to catching up with everyone 

Ladyb x


----------



## Catb33

Good luck with your testing Kitty.       I know you said you might leave it till tomorrow but fingers crossed you get that big fat bfp.


----------



## cvru100

Kitty - how did the testing go? Been thinking about you  

Rosex - sorry to hear about your BFN. It's heartbreaking for the cycle to fail but gradually you pick yourself up, dust yourself of, enjoy a few almost normal months and then jump back on the band wagon and try again. A puppy may not be the answer since if I remember rightly you got one a while ago and then gave it away cos you weren't coping with it?

Ladyb - welcome back. Iceskating sounds fun   Good luck with the weight loss. There was an uncertain time with Isis but they have now been bought out by Bourne Hall Cambridge so you can now go there again under the NHS contract.

Rachel - if you start injecting at the weekend and don't transfer til May that is a long old time to be down regging. I hope the drugs don't do your head in too much   Wishing you all the best for this cycle. You are very brave and strong to cycle again and it's no wonder you are more anxious this time. Are they doing things a bit differently this time to try and prevent a repeat of last time?

Cleo - when is your scan date? Has the spotting settled down? How's your poor bottom getting on with the jabs? I had my last one last night which is brilliant - gradually my lumpy bum can return to normal!

SJ - you are right, the stats improve on the second cycle I guess cos the centre and your body have learnt from the first cycle and can change doses and plans around as needed. I found my second cycle much easier than the first - partly cos I wasn't over-stimmed so much the second time and because I mentally knew what to expect and went into it much calmer.

Lougla - I'm sure the fall won't have affected your chances. It sounds a nasty fall though. I hope you are recovering well. I thought I would be really calm during the two weeks but it does start to do your head in as time goes on and I certainly went a bit squiffy during the second week! When is your OTD?

Angel - how are you doing? How is your research into donner things going? Are you any nearer to finding the right answer for you?

Cath - welcome back! Sorry to read about your treatment nightmares, I hope they sort it out and it all goes smoothly

Rivka - how are you doing?

Hi to anyone else I have missed. Thanks for the messages asking how I am. I am now 12.5 weeks! I have my last injection last night which was really nice to have them behind me. Our '12 week' scan is on Tuesday - I'm looking forward to being able to breath a sigh of relief after that. I had a  very small amount of spotting on Wednesday but no more since then so I didn't ring the midwives. I hope our BFP helps to keep the spark alive for those of you still waiting for it to happen. Sending you all babydust,

Hugs,
C


----------



## kittyx

bfn


----------



## cvru100

Kitty I am so sorry to read your news. Sending you massive hugs


----------



## SarahJayne

Kitty so sorry sweetheart


----------



## cleo31

Kitty -        i know there is nothing i can say to make you feel any better, wish there was. Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10

Kitty - hunny i am so very sorry lovely - thinking of you


----------



## sooty30

Kitty so sorry hun thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Catb33

Kitty - so sorry


----------



## Rachel36

Oh Kitty - I am so sorry to read your news and had really hoped it would work out for you this time.  Thinking of you.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

hi ladies was just just after a bit of advise please

We have just had our third go on the NHS (James Paget) which has sadly ended in the worse possible way with only 1 egg which didn't fertilise, we are both totally devasted and feel slightly cheated so might give it another go?!?!?!? If we do, it will be at Colchester as we only live 25 mins away, does anyone know roughly how much a private go would be and how long the waiting list is? 

Hope your don't mind me asking.

Sorry Kitty  
And good luck to everyone else


----------



## kittyx

thanks everyone xx
always an auntie sorry you had such a bad time. Private ivf is £2950 plus drugs which can vary up to about £2000 but shop around for them cos you can get them alot cheaper  . Icsi is more and blastacyst is £800. Hope that helps but doesn't scare you too much. They will send you a pack which should include a price list. Good luck xx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

thanks kitty that is about what I thought xx


----------



## miffy80

Hi Kitty x I'm really really sorry it didn't work out for you sending you a big hug on here and hopefully a real life hug at the next meet up


----------



## keeley ;-)

hi folks,

some good news and some bad news on here it seems  

can anyone tell me a little more about isis? our first appoinment is tomorrow and i am nervous 

keeley


----------



## lougla

Hello Keeley, welcome to the ISIS thread.  There's honestly nothing to be worried or nervous about, they are very welcoming and helpful.  We are NHS but I certainly didn't feel that they treated us any differently to private (except for the egg transfer situation where we only could have one put back because of NHS guidelines, but that was down to the NHS, not the clinic).

Good luck tomorrow, although I'm sure you won't need it.

Lougla


----------



## keeley ;-)

thank you for replying to my post, are you IVF im not sure how they all work really, im hoping to start with IUI but will do whatever they tell me to do lol


----------



## lougla

Without meaning to pry, do you know why they have referred you to ISIS as that will determine what you have?  For example, we knew there were problems with hubby's sperm so we would be having ICSI.


----------



## kittyx

keeley isis do all treatments. I have had iui and ivf there. Good luck, hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## keeley ;-)

DH had cancer so all sperm was fried, i am not ovulating properly or somthing like that lol


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

LadyB - welcome back to the thread - glad to hear you are thinking about tx again and I hope the dieting goes well.

CRVU - hope your scan went well today   .  Thanks for asking about my cycle, but no they are not doing anything different this time (I was on pretty much every drug possible last time including a high dose of steroids and clexane so am hoping the fact I got pregnant if only for a few weeks means we are getting somewhere!) but I have just found out I have a much younger donor this time which I hope will help reduce the risk of another m/c if it works   .

Always an Auntie -Welcome to the thread   - so sorry to hear about your last cycle.  I haven't had any proper treatment at the ISIS for a couple of years now but don't think there is a waiting list for private tx there.  I don't blame you for giving things another go - I think you have to be absolutely sure you have tried everything before you give up rather than having 'what ifs' later on.

Keeley - Welcome to the thread too   and hope your first appointment goes well tomorrow.  Sorry to hear about your husband too - I hope he is OK now.

Kitty - still thinking of you hun?  How are you doing?

Hello to everyone else,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

thanks Rachel just got to get my head straight before we try again, I can't believe its 2 wks today since we had the pants news and to be truthfully honest I am still really struggling but trying to look forward. Looking forward to catching up with everyone soon.


----------



## lougla

Hi KeeleyKeeley, how did your appointment go?

My testing date is Friday, but I started bleeding today and it now appears to be a full period.  I did a test anyway (First Response) and it came up with one very strong line, so a negative.  Has anyone ever had their period start and still get a positive ??  Don't worry if so, its OK to tell me that.


----------



## keeley ;-)

not great guys! was told that because DP was so ill when he's sperm was frozen its of very poor quality. there is only one lot stored so unless we can get to blasts and freeze we only have one shot! DP its devastated.

on the upside next cycle should be on 23rd of april so will start down regs 21days after for EC first week of june woooohooo


----------



## lougla

KeeleyKeeley, I'm sorry your appointment wasn't great.  We had ICSI because of hubby's sperm and really they only need a few (as amazing as that sounds) and thank goodness you have some frozen too, that's also positive.  I can understand how you and your DP feel, its so hard to be told this news.  Good luck with your down-regging.


----------



## kittyx

keeleykeeley    for you and dp

lougla    for you too, hope you still manage a bfp.

Come on girls we need some more bfp's on here xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

fingers crossed we will all be preggers by the end of summer


----------



## cvru100

Kitty - how are you doing?  

Keeley - sorry to hear things didn't go smoothly. What an awful journey you have both had to go on so far. I hope your DH has fully recovered and that although they say his sperm quality is poor that there will still be some little swimmers in there for terry to make you a baby! The stuff they do is magic  

Lougla - I don't know the answer to your question. I hope the bleeding settles down and that you get some good news on Friday but I guess it is best to prepare yourself just in case  

Rachel - good news that you have an even younger donor this time - that's got to be good news and give you a better chance. I have everything crossed for you because you so deserve this.  

Always an aunty - I'm so sorry to hear that your third cycle hasn't turned out as planned. What a horrible disappointment for you.  I was NHS so haven't researched private stuff very much but Kitty is right that you can get the drugs much cheaper if you search around rather than getting them from Isis. Some NHS pts on here might have a few spare bits which could help you but you would have to pm people as they couldn't say on here...

Sooty - how are you doing?

Rivka - any news from sw?

Cath B - do you have any dates yet?

I was going to stop posting on here but as there has been lots of bpn's recently everyone must be feeling pretty down so I just wanted to give you a light at the end of the tunnel and tell you that we had our 13 week scan yesterday and it was amazing, don't give up hope.


----------



## Catb33

V quick from me as I'm at work. 

Kitty -   how are you doing?

Cvru - I'm so pleased your scan went well. 

lougla - I don't know about whether you can have a large bleed and still have a bfp   the not knowing must be driving you   

always an auntie - welcome to the thread. Referral to ISIS is pretty quick under private rules (and even under NHS is much quicker than most). My GP recently misunderstood when I asked for referral under NHS and sent a letter to ISIS as a private referral instead and I was offered an appointment within a few weeks. 

keeleykeeley - how did your appt go?

Rachel - how are you doing? 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. 

Not much from me. Despite not pushing the business at all at the moment I've still had bits to do for Easter so haven't had much time to myself lately. I finally spoke to the consultants secretary today to get the info I need for Benenden. I'm not sure if I'll save much time as it turns out I need to take some meds for a month before the op to increase the chances of success removing the fibroid polyp (wish they'd make up their minds if it's a polyp/fibroid or both). Having read up a little, a fibroid in the womb lining is easier to remove if they recreate the menopause to make it stand out more. Wish they'd told me that last week, but it's something different yet again. 

On a more positive note, I just found out from modding another thread, that Herts and Essex are taking NHS patients now through links with the Oxford Fertility Centre so that gives us another option that's not too far away. 

Must go as have to work  

take care

Cathie x


----------



## lougla

Hello ladies, well I'll test tomorrow "just to be sure" as I was due to, but I've carried on bleeding today like a normal period, plus I've had little clots when I changed tampons (apologies if TMI) which I can only assume is the cronine ??  Who knows .. anyway, as I said I'll test tomorrow but I'm fairly resigned to it not working this time.    If so, we will go ahead with our frozen embies after we come back off holiday in July, I don't think my hormones can take it any sooner than that.

Hope you all have a lovely Easter.

Lougla


----------



## cleo31

Lougla - hoping for better news tomorrow


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all - 

Lougla -     so sorry to hear your news and I   that you will get your BFP later in the year

Cathy -   sorry to hear things are still going to be delayed with your tx, although good news that when you do get to go ahead you now have another choice of clinic!  Think it is really good that Oxford are setting up links with another clinic as it is not really a practical choice for most of us in the East of England!

CRVU - I am so pleased your scan brought good news and wanted to say don't stop posting on here - I for one would like to know how you are getting on.

Keeley - so sorry to hear you did not get good news at the ISIS but I really hope that all you will need is one cycle and you won't be needing any frosties (well only for a sibling later on).  Hope all goes well with your cycle.

Always an Auntie - sending you a big hug hun - it has always taken me a while to get over a failed cycle but I hope by focussing on your future tx you will get there

Hello to everyone else - I hope you all have a good weekend,

lots of love Rachel x


----------



## lougla

Well it was a very definite BFN on a Clearblue test for us this morning ... still devestated but I think having had the bleeding the last couple of days has almost made it easier (in a strange way) as I'd been able to get myself "ready" for it ... We are heading off for the weekend tomorrow (my b'day on Monday) so we'll go for some cycles, have a few drinks and decide what we do next.  We are off to Greece in July so we are going to look forward to that and in the meantime go to ISIS for our consultation and a chat with the counsellor and hopefully we'll be able to defrost our embys (and they survive) so we can go forward with that in July when we get back.

Good luck to all the rest of you ladies.


----------



## Angel10

Lougla - so sorry hun   nice to see you looking on the positive side of things though, try to enjoy your weekend and time together - thinking of you  

Hope everyone else is ok - have a good easter break


----------



## keeley ;-)

lougla, im so sorry hun    i hope next time is you get ya BFP xx


----------



## cleo31

Lougla - i am so sorry hun. just a thought for your next cycle, but i bled early on my 1st cycle so on the next cycle i was put on gestone instead of cyclogest. Enjoy your holiday


----------



## kittyx

lougla sorry for your bfn. Hope you managed to enjoy your bday. Good idea looking forward to your hol. When is your follow up at isis? Take care x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hello Everyone

I haven't posted on here for a while.  Hope that everyone is okay.

Lougla - sorry to hear your news  

I was just wondering if anyone could help me.  I had an appointment with Fiona at the beginning of March and I was told to start taking the pill on Day 1 of my next cycle and was told to call the clinic and they would let me know how long to take it for etc

I called Isis last Monday and they told me that they would be in touch with a treatment plan.

Do you know how long you usually have to wait for to be given dates, as I am still awaiting a call/letter from them?

I don't want to chase them if you usually have to wait a few weeks.

Thanks 

Amanda xx


----------



## kittyx

ipswich was it def take it on day one or phone them on day one? I only ask as both times i have started pill on dat 2 but phoned them on day one. Usually take the pill for at least 3 or 4 weeks. Keep ringing them if you're not sure. Good luck x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hi Kitty

I just  checked the packet the pill was in and it definately said to start on day 1 (phew)!!

I called them this morning and they said that my notes must still be with the nurse as they were not in the drawer.

They are going to try and let me know dates within the next week.  I wouldn't usually chase, but my work are asking me to go away for a couple of days and I need to really let them know one way or another if I can go.

Hope that everyone is okay.

Amanda x


----------



## kittyx

ipswich hope you get dates thro soon. It's so hard juggling work with tx.

Rachel any news on your dates? Hope you're ok.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## cleo31

Just a quicky,

had my scan today and a heartbeat seen. Bubs is measuring 12.8mm at 7 weeks 5 days.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36

fantastic news Cleo - really happy for you!!!

Hello to everyone else - in a but of a rush at the mo but will try and pop back on soon,

Rachel xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

cleo!!! omg   fantastic xxx


----------



## Catb33

Cleo - congratulations. So pleased that all is looking so good.

Can't stop, busy week. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY

Cleo congratulations fantastic news it really does work wow good luck with it all xx

Not much from me as just wandering aimlessly between threads at the moment xx


----------



## Angel10

Cleo - that is wonderful news - you must be sooooo excited - really pleased for you all


----------



## keeley ;-)

this thread has gone very quiet over the last few days.

I'm gonna be in ISIS at 9:30 tomorrow will anyone be around?


----------



## cleo31

Hi Keeley - this was a very busy thread but people have moved on now. Sorry but i'm not around tom, hope it goes well.


----------



## kittyx

hi some others on the essex thread were lokoking for this thread. Hopefully i've sent them in the right direction. eHI everyone, keep chatting please xxxxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

have there been alot of BFP's on here then? that must be good news


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

I am counting down the days until I can start my next treatment.

All going well, I will start stimming on the 5th May  

Hopefully, there will be a few more people having treatment at Bourn Colchester soon sothe thread will get a bit busier.

Amanda x


----------



## keeley ;-)

i hope so, but not at the same time lol its getting very busy over there atm lol

i'm popping in tomorrow as we have decided to use a donor as a backup plan, fingers crossed we will never have to use it tho x

good luck with your TX ITC

Hi kitty and cleo x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

I think that quite a few people are changing to Colchester from Cambridge due to the waiting time at Cambridge.

Hopefully, Colchester won't get too busy!!!

I am looking forward to going there, the drive there will be loads easier.


----------



## keeley ;-)

yeah thats why we swapped before first appointment, going to cambs would have been 3hr round trip. colchester is 15 mins now!

oh i forget it must be the same for u also lol

when are next at Colchester?


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

My baseline scan is booked for the 4th May (I think)

Letter is in my handbag in the other room and I am too comfortable to move to get it


----------



## keeley ;-)

lol no probs. im in chat if u wanna come say hi


----------



## cleo31

I still talk to lots of the girls who posted on here and yes many of them are prgnant or had their babies. Not all through ISIS, some were donor eggs, but lots of success none the less. xxxx


----------



## suze15

Hi Cleo, that gives us newbies lots of hope and really god to hear some success stories - congratulations on your BFP  Really pleased for you.

Hi to everyone else - hope all is well.

I started the spray on 12th March with base line on 06th April only to be told t hadn't worked :( So they have started my on Suprecur injections, have another base line scan on 20th April so fingers crossed for that one ^pray^ Then possible e/c on 05th May.

Take care everyone and hope to speak soon.
xxx


----------



## Sam2007

Cleo - how lucky are you!  Congratulations


----------



## cleo31

Suze - sorry you've had to dr longer than expected. It's hard when treatment doesn't run smoothly, it all takes long enough as it is. Fingers crossed the 20th. 

Sam - lovely to hear from you. How are you and your gorgeous girls? Thanks for the congrats. xxx 


Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

sorry that I haven't been on for a while but it seems like it has been a bit quiet on here the last few days?

Well I am coming on to have a rant really - I rang the ISIS today to book in for a lining scan for my treatment only to be told that under the new Bourne Hall arrangement they have increased their fees for patients having treatment abroad/elsewhere - it is now £200 for a scan (compared to £120) and £50 for a HCG blood test (compared to £30) - what a rip off     - I can't believe it, as if all this fertility lark is not expensive enough - a scan is only a 10 minute job and they are charging £200 when they are not even taking responsibility for your results.  Anyway I think I must have sounded like I was about to cry when I spoke to Julia and she was really nice and agreed that as I was an existing patient and did have a cycle there previously, I could pay the old scan price one last time, but in future (so if I do get pregnant or have to have another cycle) I have to pay the full cost of a scan.  Good on Julia, as it was not really her fault, but really it will definitely be worth the drive to E&H or a train trip to London if I need a scan again rather than pay those prices. 
Anyway enough of my moans, but I still feel quite angry about it!  Its not like I would chose to have tx abroad if it wasn't so expensive over here.

Sam - nice to hear from you- how are you doing?

Cleo - how are you - are you coping Ok with your pregnancy symptoms having little Alfie about?

Suze - welcome to the thread   and good luck with your cycle    

Amanda - glad that all is going well - not long till you start stimming now    

Keeley - how did your appointment go on Monday?

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all OK,

love Rachel x


----------



## cleo31

Hi Rachel - that is terrible! How can they justify putting their prices up just becasue you aren't having your treatmeet there? No wonder you were angry, i would have cried too. Julia is lovely, i'm glad she came to your rescue. I'm feeling quite sick and getting very tired, but i feel better when i feel sick as i find it reassuring iykwim! Still can't get over bourne putting their prices up! xxxx


----------



## Guest

Rachel - this is just so unacceptable for ISIS to have a different price list like that   What a way to exploit our vulnerability, quite shocking when you think that they are in the caring profession! Don't blame you for wanting to go to London for next scan. Good luck with the next stage  

Cleo - sorry for the sickness but glad to hear of your reassuring symptoms (if you see what I mean).

Good luck to everyone having tx at the mo.

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Just wanted to pop on to say CONGRATULATIONS!!! Gave me a real lift seeing your news hun.  

Also Rachel~ So sorry that you are having to suffer these new charges, we got our storage renewal papers through a few weeks ago and when i checked the prices for FET they appear to have gone up from £900 with ISIS to £1200 with Bourne!!! I think it's terrible to hike the prices up so much   

I hope everyone else is doing well and wishing you all loads of luck for future TX 

Sam xXx


----------



## aastraj

Hi isis ladies I will hopefully be being refeered to isis/bourn cochester v soon  does anyone know what the waiting times are if you require donor egg tx?
My friend has offered her eggs to me but have recently found out she is cmv + and i am cmv - so not looking too good 
thanks
aastraj


----------



## kittyx

aastraj welcome. I don't know about doner egg waiting lists sorry. Hope someone here can help you. Good luck x

Hope everyone is ok, very quiet on here again.
I had my follow up today, long story but i have to have investigations for another gynea prob so can't go for my fet  for a while. It's all too stresssful.


----------



## keeley ;-)

as long as they have a match for your requirements they have a bank at cambridge and it should take a week or so x if they dont i could be as long as a piece of string x hope all goes well


----------



## Rachel36

Aastraj - we are going back nearly two years but my sister volunteered to donate her eggs for me after my last cycle at the ISIS.  I discussed it with the consultant there at the time (Gideon but he has since left) as there are obviously a lot of pros and cons to having family donate (we decided against it in the end) but one of the things he had suggested was that she could donate to someone at the top of the waiting list and then they would move me next in line so I wouldn't have to wait either rather than having my sister be my donor which may cause emotional issues for either of us as any child grows up.  So - if they applied the same policy to you your friend could still help you move to the top of the list if she would be willing to donate to someone else, and you could end up having someone else as a donor (a cmv- person) - hope this makes sense and it is something you could perhaps ask them about when you have your consultation.  They are under new management now though so the rules could have changed.

Kitty     sorry to hear your next cycle will be delayed - I hope you are ok, as I know how disappointing it can be when tx gets delayed.

Sam - can't say I am too surprised they have put their other prices up under Bourne Hall either, but I reckon they will loose a lot of custom over this.  If you shop around it is suprising how much cheaper you can get things else where as I have now found one clinic in London which does lining and follicular tracking scans for £50!  I know it must be difficult when you have your embies already there though, but I have heard of other people transferring their frosties to other clinics.

Cleo - I know what you mean about feeling sick being reassuring and long may it continue (well for the first trimester anyway!!!)

Rivka - hope you are OK hun - thanks for your message on ** - will try and reply tonight.

Hello to everyone else - had better get off to work now or will be late (again!!!),

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33

Just popping on to say good luck in Brno Rachel.


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Gulp! 

Feeling slightly guilty as I haven't touched base on FF for what seems like ages.  I just spent my lunch hour at work reading up on all your news and I can see its been a real rollercoaster of emotions. Big hugs to everyone out there    
As for me - I've been playing the waiting game - had to wait a whole cycle as they didn't have enough EC spaces to book me in back in March/April. Anyway at last the wait is over...had my baseline scan yesterday and Ken the sonographer said I've got lovely insides! Oo-er! So that’s one hurdle jumped.

Today is the first day of my Gonal F injections. Feeling confident as it looks pretty straight forward and I think I can deal with the pin prick. I’m a little worried about prepping the dosage but I’m sure I’ll cope. They have me on the highest dose possible on account of my low AMH result – hope that doesn’t mean the side effects are going to be worse!
It’s now I guess the fun really begins. My EC date is scheduled for 7th May so I’ll be back and forth to Colchester for more scans to see if I have any little follies growing…fingers crossed.
Just a note to anyone who is paying for their treatment at ISIS – I purchased my medications privately and saved a fortune. Well worth shopping around.
Couple of personals:
Cleo – Big Congratulations – hope some of your luck will rub off on us!
Suze – real sorry you have had to wait longer – looks like we are going to be within days of each other with our EC dates

To everyone else - Really good luck to those who are going through similar right now - look forward to seeing some more activity on this forum very soon.

Littlest Hobo xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

Good luck hobo xx (feels like im insulting you by saying hobo  )


----------



## Littlest Hobo

LOL - not insulted at all Keeleykeeley - have no idea why I called myself that name when I registered except I used to love watching The Littlest Hobo on TV when I was a kid! The things we do....!


----------



## cleo31

HObo - good luck hun. I always get my drugs privately, so much cheaper.

Rachel  - good luck hun. I had a private scan this week at ISIS and they wanted to charge me £200, so looks like its the same price for everyone!!

Love to everyone else. xxxx


----------



## Rachel36

Cleo - that is awful     - they definitely told me that it was only that price for patients having tx elsewhere/abroad - I think that is even more of a cheek when you have had your cycle with them   .  I hope you argued with them and got the other price.  I am guessing you wont need another scan now (I hope it went well BTW   ) at least at the ISIS but someone on the Czech thread has send me details of a clinic in St Albans which charges £100 (£70 after the 1st) so if you want the details and don't fancy the trek into London, or I can point you in the direction of the cheaper London clinics.

Littlest Hobo - great news on your baseline and sending you lots of     for this cycle - cheeky old Ken, eh?  

Rachel xxx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Ladies 

Hope everyone is doing ok??
I had my follow up appointment today with Aban, we will be doing a whole new cycle of IVF/ICSI....
The next nurse discussion i could book was 3rd June!! I was thinking we'd be starting in May time which bummed me out a bit and also my weight had crept back on so ive been told ive got to loose at least a stone by June or time of treatment, so now ive just gotta try my best and find some willpower xxx


----------



## miffy80

Hi Rosex sorry to gear you have to wait so long  did they say why? 

I've got my first appointment at colchester tomorrow just wondered if anyone has any tips for what to ask or what to expect on the first visit?
Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## lougla

Hobo, good luck with your treatment, I hope it is all going OK for you so far.

We have our follow up appointment with Dr. Paloma on Friday morning to talk through our "next options".  We ideally would like to wait until July when we get back off our holidays and use our frozen emby's then (assuming they defrost safely).  Husband would quite like us to do it earlier I think, but I told him that I think I really need to be able to go on holiday and relax and not worry about what I'm eating, drinking, etc. and then hopefully we'll come back and be relaxed, rested (tanned, hurrah) and ready for the next stage.  Although he's been brilliant and so supportive, I think it can be hard for the men to realise exactly how traumatic it is for our bodies eh .. I know I certainly underestimated it myself until I had the treatment and it didn't work.

Does anyone know, if our emby's don't defrost or they do and it doesn't work, do we then have to wait another 6 months (as per NHS guidelines) or does the 6 months start from the egg collection of our last fresh cycle (hope that makes sense)??

Thank you ladies.


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi all!

Just reporting in...today is my first scan having started stimming on the Gonal F injections and Fiona tells me I have 8 follies on board which I think surprised her more than anyone as I have a feeling she was preparing to break some bad news on account of me having a low AMH score - the expectations for us have been set pretty low. Still she did say that its early days and lots could change...something about some of the follicles could get too big and take over which wouldn't be good (didn't really understand that bit - I assume she meant they could mature too early?).
Having said that she suggested that they may bring my EC date forward by a couple of days but they will make that decision on Friday's scan.

I was beaming as we left and told DP that it must be all the milk I'm drinking and the brazil nuts I'm eating that have done the trick! He added that the hundreds of pounds worth of drugs may have had something to do with it as well! Doh!

So roll on Friday!

Lougla - thanks for your warm wishes. I hope the appointment goes well with Dr Paloma. It so difficult to continue with 'normal' life but I guess its also so important to try and get the balance right. A worry free holiday sounds exactly what you both need right now. 'Fraid I can't help with the quesiton about wait times. Sorry hun x

Miffy80- how did you find your ISIS experience?

Rachel36 - thanks for the   - this is my first cycle so I'm trying to be 'realistic' of my chances. Thanks for your positive thoughts!

Suze - any new? Hope all is going well for you  

Hugs n best wishes to everyone else    

Hobo xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

congratulations HOBO great news xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Just a quickie... Lougla the consultant led me to believe it is six months between EC's. You have to wait 3 months between any type of cycle though. That's what I was told anyway!

xxx


----------



## suze15

Hi all,

I hope you are all well. Thank you all for your   and kind wishes.

Miffy80 - how did your first appointment go? Hope it went well and you found all the staff as lovely as I did!

Louga - holiday sounds just what you need. thinking of you. x

LH - I am very good thank you, had a scan today, I was scheduled to have E/C on Wed 05 but they have brought it forward to Friday as I have responded so well -    I can't believe it, I am so happy, but a little scared as to what to expect on Friday !! What time will you be there for your scan ? Thats really great news for you too    Have everything crossed for you. xx

Suze


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Thanks KeeleyKeeley - how are things for you at the moment?

Suze - Thats great news...wishing you all the very best for Friday.  Its nice to know you have the weekend to relax following EC - and a bank holiday weekend too! 
I wonder if they 'bring people forward' a lot? I was booked for Fri 7th but they may bring me forward to Wed 5th (perhaps I'll be taking up you 'old' appointment for EC - LOL!  )

I'll be there on Friday at 2pm for my scan so I imagine you may be long gone by the time I get there. What time were you there yesterday? My appointment was 1.15 but they had a backlog so we didn't get seen until almost 2pm. There were quite a few people around waiting.  

Have you booked any time off work following EC? My work are being really good and leaving it flexible for me which is handy.

I'll be thinking of you on Friday and sending you lots of positive vibes.   . 

LH xxx


----------



## suze15

Thanks LH - I was there at 2:15 on Wednesday !! My E/C is at 9am so got to be there for 8:15  Not good I'm not a morning person !!

I'm not sure they moved 3 peoples to Friday so i guess it is common - all depends how well you respond to Gonal F, I was really quick, which is good !! How are you finding the injections??

I am lucky to have the bank holiday weekend, I'm the same work are being really great and letting me take it day by day, if I don't feel up to going in I just have to phone my boss  

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your E/C is brought forward - sending lots of positives to you too      .

Suze xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

hobo-AF came yesterday, so wil call the clinic this morning to sort out my dates and meds woowooo


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Whoop whoop Keeleykeeley - now all the exciting bit begins!   

LH xxx


----------



## kittyx

L hobo hope you got on ok today with scan, I had my 2nd ivf ec brought forward.

Suze hope you got on ok today with ec and you're feeling ok

Keeley glad you can get going now with tx

Lougla how did your app go today? I think having a hol inbetween treatment is a very good idea.

Rachel how did you get on?

Rosex in my experience, everytime i thought i'd be starting again they seemed to move the dates further away. Hope you manage  to lose the weight, it's so hard isn't it. My weight has crept up again. Good luck  

aastraj any dates for you yet?

Cleo/Angel/Rivka, Cath hello

Hope everyone i've missed is ok. i have been very  low since my last failed cycle and have another gynea prob which i personally think has been caused by all the poking and prodding of tx but won't know til i've had some tests, all adding to the waiting game. Still think i might persue my other dream of emigrating. I have joined dh's band now and when i go to rehursals it's the only time my brain gets a rest from everything else (which is good) 

Hope everyone has a good weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## CS25

Hi 
Is anyone having a NHS cycle at Bourn Hall Colchester? 

If so has anyone recently been referred there and know what the waiting time to start IVF/ICSI?


----------



## suze15

Hi all,

LH just wanted to wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow - sending you positive vibes      


CS25 - Hello I am having an NHS cycle with Bourn Hall Colchester, I am not sure what the waiting time is but for me it was really quick- I was referred from Ipswich Hospital in end Dec 2009, had my consultation on 03rd March and started down regulating on 12th March.

Just a quick update - had EC on Friday - 9 Eggs collected and 6 have fertilized - waiting to here when transfer will be, they think it should be Wednesday - fingers crossed. Me and DH are excited but trying not to get our hopes up too much!!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the bank holiday.

Love and hugs to everyone.

Suze xxxx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,

have just been catching up with your news.

Rosex - glad to read you have another cycle planned and I hope that June comes around for you very quickly.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your will power too!  

Lougla - hope your appointment on Friday goes well   .  I think that if having a break in between cycles to give yourself some time out is the right thing for you then go for it.  This whole IVF lark can be so emotionally draining you need to know that you will be able to cope with everything when you get back into it.

Kitty -   so sorry you have been feeling down hun, I know how hard this can all be, and you know where I am if you want to chat.  I hope that you don't have to wait too long for your tests either and your gyne problem is nothing serious   .

Hobo - I was pleased to read things are going well with your cycle and sending you lots of     for EC if you haven't already had it!

Suze - great news from you on EC - I hope that your embies are going strong and that ET goes well tomorrow  

Keeley - glad that AF is arrived and hope that your tx protocol will be on its way to you very soon  

Cleo - hope you and baby are still doing well  

Cath - how are you?  Hope you have managed to sort out your tx  

Hello to everyone else   . 

Well a quick update from me as I am now officially PUPO and have returned again from Brno with another two blasts on board, so fingers crossed these are sticky ones!      I would like to say that I am feeling more positive this time after getting pregnant in November, but am really just very unsure which way this cycle will go for me and am already analysing every twinge and knicker checking constantly!!!  Usually I am not too bad in the first week of the TWW but was almost in tears on the flight home convinced that it is not going to work. I've booked this week off work though to try and take it easy and DH has been trying his best to look after me and cooked tea last night.  However, rather than stick to something simple he decided to cook a dish fit for the Masterchef final - although it was lovely he then went off to work this morning and I went into the kitchen which looked like a bomb had hit it   and have spent half the morning cleaning!  Still, it is the thought that counts I suppose!

Well there seem to be quite a few of us cycling at the moment, so here is some fairydust for all of us      and hoping for some BFPs very soon    

Lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

congratulations on being PUPO xxx


----------



## Ferntree

Hang on in there Rachel! The time will fly, just take it easy, rest and relax as much as possible.


lots of love
Deirdra


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Congratulations on being PUPO Rachel.  I hope that the next couple of weeks fly by for you.

I had my basline scan yesterday and started my Gonal F today ..... (Was easy peasy compared to the first time I did them - I knew they wouldn't hurt this time lol)

At least I have no DR this time.  Have scan and bloods booked for Monday to check that I my ovaries don't go mad like the last time!

Amanda xx


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi all - just a quick post.

Had EC yesterday - they managed to get 10 eggs. Phone call from clinic today confirmed that 3 are fertilized (using ICSI). They are suggesting we go for egg transfer tomorrow and put 2 back in.

Just wondering if anyone has had experience of having 2 eggs transferred?

We are debating whether to let them go to day 5 blastocyst stage or not. I'm not sure there would be much benefit of this in the knowledge they will be putting 2 out of 3 back anyway... any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Rachel - Big smiles for you  and congrats on being PUPO - very exicting!   
Suze - hope the next couple of weeks don't drag too much   

Keeley - did you get your schedule from the clinic this week?

Much love and best wishes to everyone else. 

LH xxx


----------



## Rachel36

LH - glad to hear that your EC went well and you now have 3 lovely embies   . I can understand why the ISIS are reluctant for you to go to blast as from what I understand the main advantage of this is to help in the selection process to ensure the best embryo's are put back if you have a few on day 3 which are similar in their grading as often the embies can arrest at this stage and it is then easier to tell when they are blasts which are the best ones.  However, in regards to whether a day 2 or 3 transfer would be better for you, I would be reluctant to agree to a day 2 transfer until you know how the embies are doing tomorrow.  For example, if tomorrow all embies are at exactly the same stage (they expect between 2-4 cell on day 2), you may not know which out of the 3 are the best two to transfer and it will be worth waiting another day as the picture can change again - for example if you take my current cycle on day 2 we had 4 embies all on 3 cell and two on 2 cell, so we had no way of knowing which were the best two, but by day 3 we had one 8 cell, one 7 cell, two 6 and a 5 and 4 cell so it was far easier to tell the front runners, if you see what I mean.  We did go on to blast anyway, but mainly because I was on a side trip to Poland at the time!  On my last d/e cycle although we only had 5 embies at this stage there were 4 at the same stage on day 3 so a blast transfer was the better option.
Anyway I hope this makes sense.  I have been on this thread for 3 years now and although I don't know if things have changed in this respect under Bourne Hall management but sometimes I have to say that I am a little suspicious that under ISIS management they pushed people into a day 2 transfer on a Friday (when all the staff are at work) rather than let people go for a day 3 transfer on the Saturday.  I know this may sound cynical, and I know this is not a golden rule there as there are patients who have had transfers on the Saturday/Sunday but I think they do try to avoid this if they can. I think it is important to bear this in mind and don't let them push you into a transfer early unless you are sure.  Hopefully though it will be clear tomorrow which the best 2 are and it won't matter.
Rachel x
ps - I have always had 2 embies transferred when ever I can (unfortunately on 2 of my own cycles it was only possible to have 1 transferred) and as long as you are happy with the risk of having twins, I think it can increase your chances of becoming pregnant.


----------



## cleo31

Just a quicky,

been trying to say congratulations to Rachel all week!!! Congrats on being PUPO hun!!


LH - all i can say is that Alfie was a day 2 transfer. I think if they're putting 2 out of 3 back then just go with that and i wouldn't take them to blast.

Right off to vote, now that i have finally decided!!


----------



## SarahJayne

Just a quickie LH - Isis actually told me that they won't open the clinic on a Saturday specifically for a 3 day transfer as I asked them about this myself. They said that the success rates between 2 and 3 day transfers are the same. However, I agree that the selection process is easier the longer they grow them on but in my case I only had two embies so it wouldn't have made
much difference. Incidentally I ended up having my EC on a Friday so had ET on a Monday which was 3 days in the end!! Good luck though hun however it pans out I'm sure it will be fine. 

SJ xxx


----------



## aastraj

Hi wondering if anyone can answer my questions? 
Is anyone having donor egg tx on the NHS at bourn colchester? If so any idea on waiting times?
Thanks aastraj


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi girls and thanks for the quick replies...

After much research and comtemplation (and good advise from here!   ) I was pretty much settled with the idea of having 2 embies transferred tomorrow (day 2). I called the clinic and ended up speaking to different person (Valerie not Dipali) who told me that I'd only be considered for a single egg transfer.... I asked why not 2 and she told me that the clinic have to show they are doing all they can to keep down the rates of multiple pregnancies as **** are targetting those clinics with high multiple preganancy rates and they could lose their license if they down get their rate down!

This was not what I wanted to hear and so I asked again that taking into account my low AMH score and the fact that two seperate people from ISIS have told me that I may well have a 2 egg transfer, why she would suggest just a SET- she said that they would have to review it tomorrow morning once my 3 eggs have developed further. If I did want 2 then there would have to be a meeting with Ms Kadvar and us to discuss further.

Now I'm a bit upset and confused - why the contradictory advice? Has anyone had to push hard for getting 2 transferred?

Just the sort of stress I didn't want!

LH XXX


----------



## lougla

Littlest Hobo, can I ask - how old are you and are you NHS or private?  I only ask because we are NHS and were told during our treatment that we would possibly be allowed 2 back and then on egg collection day we were told that there was absolutely no chance of two, just the one regardless of how many fertilised and that it was all down to new NHS guidelines that said you can only have two eggs transferred unless you are 38 and over.  

Yet, on our last visit Dr. Paloma said that when we do a frozen egg transfer if 2 defrost well we can have them both put back ... and yet I only turned 37 in early April, still not 38 ....


----------



## spagnelli

Hey ladies, hope you dont mind me butting in, Me and my husband had icsi last october/nov, we have been down ever since and just getting over chem preg. Husband had a reversal 2 years ago, it was a technical success, but his spermies were all going the wrong way!
Anyway, we decided we were ready to go gain so he had a semen analysis done, the results were totally not what we expected,before he had 1 million ml and they were not good at all, this time, he has 14mil and they are all within normal range for what they should be like!! I know 20mil is normal, but i was wondering if anyone knows if this is good enough for ivf rather than icsi? the only thingis this time, we found out he has some anti sperm anti bodies - this was never tested for before due to his rubbish quality and quantity spermies!!
Sorry for duch a long message!

Baby dust to alll

Love
Spagnelli xx


----------



## lil stephy

spagnelli u prob wont be able to do ivf as ur dh has anti sperm anti bodies so u will need icsi. 
my dp has the same problem but his count is normal apart from the anti bodies. i wish u all the luck in the world hun and im sure u will get there.
as for me i had et yesterday and also had icsi so my fingers are well crossed. i live in colchester but go to barts in london. any ways take care xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

he girls,


got my chart yesterday and i will be starting on the 21st, 2 days after i should be? just gotta wait for the clinic to send drugs now   


how are you all? i have been off line as i have had a week of and have no idea what's going on lol


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi All

Just typed up a post and then lost the lot! Doh!

After a stressful 24 hrs having been given 4 different pieces of advice from the clinic (I won't bore you with the details but will just say sometimes it pays to ask lots of questions!).... I now have 2 lovely embbies on board.   

Now its the dreaded 2ww - can anyone make time go faster  

Big hugs to everyone here. I won't be posting up much over the next two weeks but I will keep an eye on the board to see what everyone is up to.

Love 

Hobo xx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,
hope everyone is doing OK.

Amanda - glad your baseline was OK and hope the stimming is going well     

Aastraj - I did not know that you could get donor egg tx on the NHS and don't know the answer to your question sorry - hope someone else can help but would just ring the clinic if no one replies as I think most people that post on this thread (or have posted in the past) and have used donor egg have gone abroad for their tx.

Lougla - I am just guessing here but do you think that you are able to get two embies transferred on a frozen cycle rather than a fresh one is because the success rates are lower using frosties?

Spagnelli - sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy   .  Good news though that your DH's sperm count has improved, despite the antibodies and I hope this is a good sign for your next cycle   .

StephyandMatt and Hobo - Congrats to you both on being PUPO   - hope the TWW goes well for you both

Hobo - was really pleased to read too that they let you transfer two embies - I hope that your efforts looking into this will pay off very soon   

Keeley - good news your protocol has arrived- not long till you start now

Hello to everyone else still reading and posting on this thread.  Not much news from me although think I am slowing going mad with this TWW business (think it has been the worse one ever!)!  Still back to work next week though which should take my mind off things.

Lots of love, Rachel x


----------



## sooty30

Hi know I dont post on here much now just wanted to say thinking of you Rachel got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

hi rachel,


when you got you protocol, how long did it take for the drugs to come? i have to wait for a call and its doing my head in!


good luck with you 2ww hun x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hi Keeley

I received mine about a week before I was supposed to start my treatment.  They can deliver them the next day, so no need to panic   

Hope that everyone is okay.

Amanda xx


----------



## Rachel36

Keeley - it was 2 years ago I last cycled at the ISIS so I doubt it would be the same but don't remember that the drugs took that long to come - just that there were massive boxes of them which was a bit scarry!  I hope they call you soon   

 thanks to everyone who has come on wishing me luck 

Rachel x


----------



## miffy80

good luck Hobo - glad you got your 2 on board in the end. Sorry you had all that hassle! I hope the 2 weeks go well for you (and quickly!  )


----------



## miffy80

Just read through some of the older posts - hope you're ok Kitty x Sorrry things are being delayed for you. I hope they can sort things soon x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥

Rachel~ Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world hunny       Am keeping everything crossed that this is your time    

Good luck to all the other girls who are PUPO atm    

Sam xXx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

I am back to the clinic for another scan tomorrow. I had 10 follicles on each side when I went for my first monitoring scan on Monday.  They told me to carry on with 112.5 Gonal F yesterday and increase to 150 today.  Not sure why they wanted me to increase, but sure they know best!!

Hope that everyone else is okay.  Is anyone else having treatment there at the moment?

Amanda x


----------



## suze15

Hi all,

Hope you are all well.

Rachel I've got everything crossed for you.    

LH - so glad you have 2 on board - hope the 2ww is going ok and that your feeling well.    

Amanda - glad everything is going well with your treatement and not too long now till EC -    

Keeley - my drugs arrived about 1 week b4 I started treatment - wishing tyou luck.

Me, I'm over half way through 2ww - it's driving me mad !!!! Due to test on Monday, really have to stop myself testing now !!

Take care all.
xxxxx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Suze - stay away from the tests!!  I know how hard not to test though!


----------



## suze15

Thank you, Will do, I deliberately haven't bought any yet !!!! Knowing me I will test on Sat - it will only be 2 days early !!!

Do you have EC date yet ??

xxxx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

On my original treatment schedule it was booked for next Wednesday (19th).

Not sure if they will change this.  It was changed on my last treatment as I over stimulated.  Fingers crossed, I won't this time.

Amanda x


----------



## suze15

Got everything crossed for you.    

Suze.
xxxxxx


----------



## sooty30

Keely try not to worry about your drugs.Mine turned up the day I started I think I missed the phone call as I work 12 hour shifts and got in too late.Then when I got the message I was stuffed as it was the weekend.I paniced and rung the clinic and they told me not to worry as they always have drugs in stock.One of the nurses lives around the corner from me and dropped me a few days worth off then I gave it back to them when mine arrived.I'm sure mine was only late as I missed the call.If worried phone the clinic as you will still be able to get what you need.x


----------



## kittyx

good luck to those on 2ww and waiting for ec or dr. Am still reading but not doing very well keeping up. Take care kittyx xx


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all,
just a quicky from me as I hardly got any sleep last night and only just  home from work, but wanted to let you know that to my amazement and after two HCG tests I am pregnant.  I got a positive on Monday but could not believe it was not a chemical pregnancy as I had been having a bit of spotting over the weekend (had none last time when pg) but got my second HCG back from the ISIS this afternoon which are showing the results are doubling.  Although I am really anxious after last time about what news the scan will bring (next thing to sort out), it is great to be in with a chance again and DH and I are just so grateful.
I'll come back on soon to catch up with you all properly but wanted to say thanks to those of you who have sent me messages of support over the past few days and to all of you praying for this with me   ,
hope that some of you other girls on the TWW will be joining me very soon,
lots of love Rachel xxx


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Over the moon for you Rachel! Huge congratulations on your excellent news!


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Rachel - congratulations on your fantastic news!!!  

I hope the next 8 months fly by with no problems at all!!!

Amanda xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

OMG congratulations Rachel xxxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Congratulations Rachel xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith

Not been on here for AGES! But just popped on and saw your fantastic new Rachel. Wishing you all the very best for your scan - hope it comes round quickly to put your mind at rest, xx. Huge congratulations to you and DH! x


----------



## suze15

Rachel am soooo pleased and happy for you and DH     Thats really brilliant news.  .

Suze
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33

Rachel - so pleased for you and dh. Congratulations.


----------



## kittyx

Rachel that is fantastic news. So happy for you x


----------



## cleo31

Rachel that is fab news!!! So pleased for you. Hope the time passes quickly for you. Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Rachel - brilliant news!! So pleased for you and DH. Hope the scan comes quickly to reassure you. 
Rivka x


----------



## suze15

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is well and treatement going well/

Just a quick update on us, we tested Saturday (2 days early) and got a   - We can't believe it, both sooo happy and excited. We have a scan on 03rd June.

Good luck to everyone

Take Sare

Suze
xxxxx


----------



## bunny73

Hello ladies   

Congratulations to Rachel and Suze on ur BFP's!!   

Just popped in as im going to see my gyn on thurs and he will be doing our pre tests and sending our refferal off.
We have a choice between Barts and Bourne Hall and have chosen Bourne, but we would like to be treated at Colchester. Just wanted to ask how long you ladies think the refferal will take and when do u think we might possibly get our first appointment at colchester??

Thanks for ur time.
Bunny x x x


----------



## keeley ;-)

woo bunny great news! looks like we picked the right clinic


----------



## Rachel36

Just wanted to congratulate Suze on her   -    - that's fantastic news and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

A big   as well to everyone who has sent congratulations to me.

Lots of love. Rachel xxx

ps Bunny - not sure how long current referral times at the ISIS take - hopefully someone else can help.


----------



## keeley ;-)

bunny, we had our first appointment within 6 weeks, then treatment started on first cycle after that xx hope this helps.


i do know they are getting busy there as they have the shortest waiting list's and everyone is moving there. fingers crossed for you? 


they are very nice there and would be happy to tell you over the phone xx


----------



## miffy80

Huge congratulations to Suze and Rachael!    Hope it all goes well for you ladies x


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Suze on your brilliant news!!   Here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Hope everyone else cycling is encouraged by the recent spell of good news. Good luck to all of you and loads of baby dust all around   

Rivka x


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Congratulations Suze on your BFP! Fantastic news     ! I'm really thrilled for both of you...

....I'm hoping the positive vibe on here can stretch as far as me as I'm due for my pregnancy test on Friday...but unfortunately I've started bleeding.   

It began last night when I got home from work and has continued today and seems to be getting heavier. I phoned the clinic today who told me to stay positive and hang on in their until Friday as you never know it could be implantation bleed...I'm just not so sure.

Having had hardly any symptoms during the 2ww I thought it was all going so well - I'm scared stiff about Friday's test as I'm dreading its going to confirm my fears...

It will be a miracle if I get a positive result. 

Sorry not to post up much more I'm just not in a very happy place right now.

Best wishes to everyone

LH xxx


----------



## cleo31

LH - i'm sorry to hear you're bleeding. I have bled on all cycles and on my second cycle which resulted in a bfp i had bright red heavy bleeding, athough this pregnancy did not progess it had nothing to do with the bleed as that stopped after test day. Sending you lots of


----------



## Rachel36

Cleo -     I am so sorry hun that this pregnancy has not progressed, I did not know that.  Thinking of you and hope that you are OK.

LH -   I also had some light bleeding this time for a few days before my test day so second what Cleo has said.

Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31

Rachel - meant that the 2nd pregnancy did not progess!!! This one is going fine    I'm nearly 14 weeks now. xxxx


----------



## suze15

Thank you for all your kind wishes.xx

LH sending you loads of positive thoughts - don't give up hope and try and stay positive hun - thinking of you and have everything crossed for you.            

Suze
xxx


----------



## Rachel36

Cleo - OMG, thank goodness - I had been thinking about you all day.  That is such good news to come back and read   

Rachel x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Congrats to Suze on her fantastic news.

LH - I hope that the bleeding is nothing to worry about and that you get your BFP!!!  I have everything crossed for you.

I had my EC yesterday and they managed to get 4 eggs.  Was a bit different to the 28 last time.  Hoping that I have 4 good ones this time!

Does anyone know what time they call you to tell you if they fertilised?? 

Hope that everyone else is okay.

Amanda xx


----------



## lil stephy

just to let u know i have my bfp this morning im sooo happy


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Stephyandmatt - that is excellent news.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## keeley ;-)

ITG have they called yet?

Congrats steph xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Congratulations Stephy & Matt xx
Ipswich - good luck for your phonecall. From memory I think they said they like to leave them to get jiggy for 24 hours, so it depends on when you had your EC. I had my EC around 12noon and they called me at 10am the next morning.


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

They called me at about 10.30 to say that 2 out of the 4 were okay to use and that only one had fertilised.
Hopefully, it will be a lucky one!!

ET is at 2pm tomorrow 

Amanda


----------



## keeley ;-)

good luck amanda, i hope that all your energy went into making that one a good one and you will get a    in 2 weeks.


----------



## SarahJayne

Good luck Amanda, it only takes one!! xx


----------



## Rachel36

Stephie and Matt -     - fantastic news - I am so pleased for you both.

Amanda - wishing you all the best for ET tomorrow - it does only take one and will keep all crossed for you      

Rachel x


----------



## kittyx

Suze and stephymatt congrats

ITG hope et went ok

Rachel how you doing?


----------



## Catb33

Just a quicky to say congratulations to Suze and StephyandMatt on your BFPs. Fab news.


----------



## rosex86

Hey Ladies

Long time no speak!
Sorry haven't been around in a while, was trying to get my mind off of babies,but it didnt happen lol
How is everyone doing?

Congrats to all the BFP's that i've seen!!   

My next appt is June 3rd for nurse discussion....weve already had a follow up with miss kadva and were set for IVF cycle 2, so im just wondering what the nurse discussion is and when were guna be able to start as im getting really impatient again :-( xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Rosex, nice to hear from you I tried to have a break from FF and from baby talk etc but it didn't last long!

I too am having a nurse appointment but on 8th June regarding cycle 2. I was told it's a drugs/regime refresher and I think with the nurse you work out the dates for your next cycle so they can pencil in EC/ET. also if you are doing a different protocol this time, which I am as I was a poor responder, and my guess is you may also be changing protocol due to OHSS?? then it's an opportunity for the nurse to go through that. 

I'm thinking we may end up cycle buddies then hun?

Good luck with your appointment anyway hunny. 

SJ xx


----------



## Mel99

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me joining the chat - I've just started treatment at Colchester ( another Cambridge to Colchester transfer) I started Synarel on 20th May. Have my baseline scan on 3rd June bit worried about it - feels like I'm going for an exam at school if I don't pass is that me  
I'm probably being a bit silly I know but it's all so new - fear of the unknown I guess.
Thx for listening
Mel99


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Hi everyone!

I see there is some positive news...Congrats Steph and Matt! Its great to hear that you have a BFP.  

You may have all guessed, from the fact that I'd gone a bit quiet that I didn't get the positive result I'd hoped for on Friday. I think the mid week bleed prepared me for it so I was half expecting it to be a negative. They suggested I retest on Monday to be extra sure and of course I'm 'extra sure' that I'm not pregnant.   

On the bright side - we had our follow up appointment with Miss Kadva to discuss our options yesterday and she said that I can either use my frozen embbie OR go another cycle......

Soooooooooooooo here comes ROUND 2!

I did ask how long I have to wait between cycles and they said they want three proper periods (including the one I had last week) and will start on my 4th period - which will be August. Nurse appointment on the 12th July. Looks like Rosex, SJ and myself will be cycling around the same time. Look forward to hearing your progress girlies.

So one tiny positive - at least I can sip on some Pimms over the summer!   

It may mean we don't get a summer holiday though as we now need to save our pennies to fork out another £4500! Gulp! It's hard when you are having to self fund.

Just end this by saying Welcome to Mel99 - good luck with your tx. It is really daunting first time around and every small step seems like such a milestone. I'm sure you will be fine. Good luck for June.

LH xxx


----------



## SarahJayne

Sorry to hear your news LH but glad see you are already focused and positive about next cycle. And yes looks like we may well be cycle buds too. I'm not sure of my exact dates yet til Ihave my nurse appointment week after next plus my AF is really irregular too which doesn't help for planning!!

Anyway gotta get OH's dinner on so only a brief one!

SJ xx


----------



## rosex86

Hiya Girls

Hope everyone is good?

If i'm having my nurse discussion on Thursday, how long do you reckon they will keepme hanging until i can start IVF no 2?
If my period holds off until our appt i will be on day 72!! i was thinking about getting them to prescribe me with provera to bring on a bleed and then being able to start this new cycle.....what do you reckon?
Last time it all seemed to go quite quickly but now there taking on a lot more patients i'm wondering if there leaving it a long time to booked people in? xx


----------



## Feliu

Hello Everyone,

In terms of waiting times we had our appointment with Tom Boto in Colchester on 13 April and our nurse's appointment on Friday 30 April and at that appointment the nurse got the diary to give us an idea of what our schedule would be.  The next day we got the schedule in the post and EC is booked for 16 June and ET on 18 June / 21 June (if blasto).  We start injecting Gonal F tonight and have been down regging on Marvelon since 5 April.

So, in summary it will be about 6 weeks from the nurse's appointment to EC.  

They told us that a few things had changed since our last cycle (BFN Oct 09) - mainly that they don't scan/blood test the first week (we go from tonight until Monday before having a scan, whereas last year we were scanned and blood tests done every other day for 17 days), the pessaries that I used after ET are now in liquid form and the dreaded HCG injection that was in my thigh now goes in the tummy.

She also warned us that if it didn't work there is a 6 month wait between cycles instead of the 3 that there was before - she said this was because there were many more people waiting for treatment now.

Hope this helps x


----------



## rosex86

Hiya,

Well appointment didn't go to bad, didn't really cover  much to be honest we just signed the consent form and then i mentioned  that i was on cycle day 72 since my last period so she gave me Provera  to bring on a bleed and then when i start my new cycle gotta ring them  on day 1 so they can get my schedule together and i start taking the  pill on day 2 and will take that for 28 days and then when i get my  period from the end of that, that will be the cycle i will start  injecting!
So it should roughly be around middle of july time to start everything back up again.
I just gotta book an appointment with my GP to get my HIV,Hep B and Hep C

xxx


----------



## lil stephy

hey guys well i have some great news    we saw one perfect little baby with a big beatin heart    i was so scared goin in there and me and dp started cryin when we saw muffin on the screen, it seems much more real now we have framed the scan pic we got and its also both of our screen savers on our phones    xx

i hope ur all ok xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

rosex-i was there today also, what time did u go? i was there at 9:30 x


congrats stephy here's to 8 more months of health and heart beats xx


----------



## suze15

Hi all,

Just a quick update - had our first scan yesterday - 7 weeks today - what an emotional experience, it was amazing - couldn't believe how clear the heart beat was and the little one is only 8.7mm !!!! Just can't stop smiling.    

Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely whether.

Congrats to all those bfp's - and thinking of all those cycling and about to start - positive thoughts to you all.     

Suze
xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36

Suze - fantastic news on your scan   - that is brilliant.  I hope that the rest of your pregnancy continues to go well.

Keeley - sorry to read that your cycle has been delayed but sending you lots of     for your next scan and hope that you will be ready to get going   

Rosex - I hope July comes around quickly for you

Feliu- hope the stimming is going well and sending you all the best for your next scan     and hoping for lots of lovely follies   

Kitty - how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else - it is very quiet on here at the moment, although I know I haven't been posting much either!  
Anyway quick update from me is that I had my first scan a couple of weeks ago which was mixed news as the sac was showing fetal pole, yolk sac and thank goodness a heart beat, but was measuring very small for my dates, which has been very worrying for me.  I have also been having quite a lot of bleeding (mostly light but one big bleed) although the scan did not show any reason for this.  So - have another scan booked next week and am not sure how it's going to go but I am greatful to have got this far and just pray that things continue     .

Lots of love, Rachel x


----------



## kittyx

Rachel really hope you get better news on your next scan. Take care xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

ah rachel i hope all goes well on your next scan hon xx i'm sure its just baby getting comfy xx


----------



## Rachel36

Thanks Kitty and Keeley   

Stephy - I just realised I had forgotten to say Congratulations on your scan too   (I'm a bit dizzy at the moment sorry!) - that is fantastic news and I hope that the rest of your pregnancy continues to go well   

Rachel x


----------



## lil stephy

thanks rachel    i hope everything is ok in there  iwish that they scanned u everyweek lol but i no that would never happen   
anyway i have my very 1st doctor appointment 2morrow since bein pregnant and not sure wot to expect really as i havent had no bloods or anything since bein pg.
but im sure all is ok (well i hope) i didjust do another pg test and its still very strong and it comes up b4 the control window so i takeit as a good sign (i no im nuts   )
anyways hope ur doin ok and ur gettin on wiv ur pg xx


----------



## sooty30

Racheal good luck for your next scan.xxx
Congrats on all the other BFP'S the nine months will soon fly by so enjoy your sleep whilst you can


----------



## Rachel36

Hi all, 
Just wanted to update you all that we had our follow up scan this morning which, thank goodness was good news.  I am 9 weeks today but the  sac size had pretty much caught up with my dates showing 8 weeks and 6 days and a strong heart beat so I will take that!   There was also a small area of sub chronic bleeding found outside of the sac which explains the bleeding I have been having - the Consultant was not sure what may be causing this - possibly a fibroid or a second sac which failed to implant, but either way he said not to worry and just to continue to take things easy - no lifting or anything, so I just have to take it easy!  Anyway DH and I were really pleased and hopefully we can relax a bit now, or at least until we start worrying about the next scan!!!

Hope everyone else is doing OK and thanks to all of you who have sent me messages of support the last few weeks,
    
lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## lil stephy

fab news rach   

does anyone know is isis do private scans??


----------



## Rachel36

Hi Step - yes they do - £120 I think if you have had your tx with them or £200 if your tx was elsewhere.  If you are prepared to travel a bit I can give you details of where you can get cheaper scans or on w/ends - just PM me.
Rachel.


----------



## cleo31

I have had lots of private scans with ISIS. I had one with this pregnancy and they were going to charge 200 even though i had had treatment with them. They said it didn't matter and 200 was their new price. Baby bond in chelmsford will do a viability scan. xxx


----------



## lil stephy

hey thanks guys and rachel  that would b great if u could u could send me some numbrs of ova places i would b greatful xx


----------



## Rachel36

Steph - will do.

Cleo - yes my mistake on the fees thing, I've just looked at their website - it is now £200 for pregnancy scans for all patients, but if you need a lining/other scan that is only £120 unless you are having tx elsewhere and then that is still £200.

Rachel x


----------



## cleo31

Rachel - their prices are extortionate      . You have a scan this week don't you? Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

good news rachel xx


----------



## cleo31

Rachel so sorry hun i missed your news...bliming pregnancy brain!! I am so thrilled for you       These bubbas like to keep us on our toes don't they?? It really is fab news! xxxxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi guys, I wondered if you would mind me joining you (am not having ivf, but iui so not sure i'm in quite the right place    - generally have stuck to the single ladies boards, but would love to here from others at the same clinic and are local).

I have just started the 2ww after my 6th IUI. I have been ttc since last august, but no luck as yet - really hoping this is the one   .

Congratulations on your bfp's Stephy and Rachel   

Love, Krissi  xx


----------



## keeley ;-)

krissi hello and welcome to the thread. is quite quiet at the mo as most women from the clinic have already got BFP's (good sign)


i also chat on the june/july thread which is very busy and there are a few girls also in there 2ww the same dates as you.


hope to see you around and good luck with the TX   


happy chatting xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Just popping on quick to say hello to you all. I'm still reading but haven't much to post at the moment. I will be starting down reg beginning of July for next cycle so no doubt will be posting lots more then. 

Hope everyone is well and welcome to the thread Krissi. 

SJ xx


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls,

Very quiet on this board lately, well im back and starting 2nd round of IVF/ICSI in August, my baseline is the 3/8 and start the injections on the 4/8
egg collection is penciled in for 18th august!

Feeling bit nervous about it all as last time didnt make it to embryo transfer as had OHSS and ended up in hospital so im really scared about that happening again....and also the fact that my frozen transfer in march didnt take and im so scared that its never going to happen for us :-(

I have lots of scans in august so they can monitor me closely
i think im up at colchester every 2 days starting from the 3rd up until the 18th august!! should start saving on petrol money lol

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## lougla

Rosex86, good luck with your second round.  Its all nerve-wracking isn't it, even when you've done it before.

Can I ask, re Frozen transfer (which we are doing end of July/early August), did you have to go to the clinic often?  I'm trying to judge how much time off work I may need, etc.


----------



## miffy80

Hi everyone 
Sorry i haven't posted for a while - i'm starting d-reg on Weds for my first ivf/icsi cycle.  Just wondering if anyone has had synarel and knows whether you have to take it at set times? i was going to take it 8am and 8pm - do i need to be that strict or can it be a bit more flexible? i can't find any insturctions for times on the bourn hall stuff or the synarel info leaflet!
Also wondered how i can get onto the june/july thread?
Thanks x
Hope you're all doing well  
Congrats to Rachel - i've been reading all the posts for a while but not posting as not much to report!


----------



## keeley ;-)

i dont my sniffs and 8am/pm but was flexable withing an hour of these times. didnt work for me tho and i ended up injecting x i saw you found us on the june/july xx


----------



## miffy80

Hi thanks for the reply - yeah if ound the thread - I'm more clever than i thought!
Hope it works for you this time round! X


----------



## cleo31

Hi Lougla, i am pregnant from a frozen cycle and it was so much easier in terms of how much time you spent at the clinic. I only had  about 3 scans in total i think so not much. Then obviosly back at clinic when they went in. I carried on as normal after, running around after my little boy. Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

i'll be there for 9am tomorrow and EC friday is anyone at clinic tomorrow?


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Rachel just wanted to say how pleased I was to see your news, well chuffed for you! Enjoy and good luck xx


----------



## lil stephy

hey its the end of the road for me ladies i hada 10 +2 scan yesterday and they found no heartbeat    we r so gutted but wish u all well  xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Steph so sorry xxx


----------



## keeley ;-)

awww stephy i'm so sorry


----------



## cleo31

Steph i am so sory to hear your news    xxxx


----------



## Littlest Hobo

Stephy and Matt - i'm really choked up for you both. Such sad news


----------



## Catb33

So sorry to hear your sad news StephyandMatt.


----------



## rosex86

Hey Girls,
Im just sat here watching baby programmes and getting myself all  upset and depressed, and was just thinking to myself what am i going to  do if this doesnt work again??
Its going to be cycle 2 on IVF/ICSI and i don't know if i can go  through a 3rd, i ended up with OHSS last time so was unable to have the  embryo transfer but few months later had a frozen transfer and it was a  BFN i just can't get my head around why it didnt work
what happens if this never works i don't know what i will do :-(
Anyone else ever feel like this? xxx


----------



## miffy80

HI Rosex   
Hope you're feeling a bit better today x I definately get moments like this. I think its in our nature to always be trying to think and plan ahead but with this kind of thing it always ends up a huge worry. I know its really hard but the best thing we can try to do is try to take every day as it comes.  I know i'm definately guilty of feeling negative more often than positive (trying to brace myself for worst case scenario) but it is important to try to think poisitve thoughts. I've actually resorted to a positive thinking self hyponisis CD - (by Glenn Harold) I know it's a bit of a corny idea but it does help me sleep better and i do feel better the next day. 
Life very often doesn't go to plan but try to hold onto the good things you have now x We will be ok in the end no matter what (just need to keep telling ourselves that!)


----------



## Rachel36

Just popping on quickly as have been away on holiday and have just had a read of the board today after a couple of weeks - Steph I was so sorry to read your news hun     and am thinking of you.


----------



## lil stephy

im doin ok guys i spent the night in hospital the ova day as the pain got so bad and found i have a little infection but im now on anti biotics so that should all clear up.  it has been really emotional since i had the baby removed on the 5th and there is times i will burst in to tears even now.
but im gettin there and lookin forward to sat as im off to egypt for 10 days all inclusive so im gonna chill and come bac ready to start again well a fet and just    my embies survive the thaw and just maybe i might get luck and have twins and get to meet them this time round      

hope everyone else is ok and doin well xx


----------



## cleo31

Rachel - good to hear from you. I am so pleased all is going well.

Steph - enjoy your holiday hun. I had 3 frozen embies (2 weren't that great and one blast) They only just survived, one had lost cells but came back a little. They said my embies weren't great but stuck them back anyway. Here i am 22 weeks pregnant. Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## rosex86

Hi Girls
How is everyone doing?
Well its not long until i start my 2nd round of IVF/ICSI...i was wondering now that ISIS have been taken over by bourn hall, do u think they would put me fully under anaestic for egg collection?
Last time i found it quite traumatic i would prefer to be fully under, Any had egg collection recently? xx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hi Rosex86
I don't that they do a general. I asked it I could have one and was told they only did sedation. I am going to make sure I ask for more sedation next time as I thought it was painful. I had a general for my first EC. 
When are you starting treatment ?  I am pencilled in for EC on 10th September. 
Amanda x


----------



## rosex86

Hiya
I thought they might only do sedation :-( I'm penciled in for the 18th August, Got my baseline scan on thr 3rd and then due to start injecting on thr 4th August. not looking forward to it tho xx


----------



## miffy80

Hi 
Hope you don't mind me joining in - i'm d-regging for our first ICSI attempt at the moment. I'm due to have baseline on Tuesday. I'm bit nervous it isn't working as my period was still late and has been much lighter than normal. Has anyone else found this? Do you know what they will do if it hasn't worked? - will i just take it for longer or will the cancel the whole thing and start again?


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hi Miffy

When I had my last basline, my period was really light and I was okay to carry on. 

I was not DR, as I had been on the pill, so not sure if that made a difference.  

Hope that it goes well, it is horrible not knowing what is happening.

Amanda xx


----------



## SarahJayne

Hi Miffy. My period was light before baseline and had down regged fine so try not to worry. I think down regging is more about your ovaries quietning down rather than just your lining thickness. 

Hi to everyone else x

AFM start pill tonight for cycle 2

SJ x


----------



## Mel99

Hi  Hope you don't mind me joining in - I am doing the between treatment wait just now. Did IVF/ICSI at Bourn in June but unfortunately wasn't to be ( gutted I'm sure you all know how that feels) . Have been told I should be able to start again in September aslong as my body behaves itself so just waiting at the moment. Feel like I'm in limbo - people tell me to take this time to relax and put IVF out of my mind !!!! Not sure how to do that ? Any tips. I know people are trying to be helpful but seriously they do say the oddest things like anyone of us can just put the IVF out of our minds !  
Not sure if I should be posting elsewhere but cos doing treatment at Colchester thought it was a good place to start.
Wishing you guys starting treatment soon positive thoughts x


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Hi Mel99

I am due to start another ICSI cycle at the end of August with EC provisionaly booked for 10 Sept.
This will be my 3rd fresh cycle with a few FET's inbetween, so I am hoping that this will be the one for me.

There are a few girls having treatment at BH Colchester on the Suffiolk thread.  Pop over there and join us, as we try and meet up every couple of weeks. xx

Amanda xx


----------



## rosex86

It's so quiet on this board! Where's everyone gone?? xxx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

I am here. 

How are you ??


----------



## rosex86

Heyy
I'm good thanks!
Finally finsh the pill tomorrow im so glad as its made me a right bloater!
Hows things going with you? xx


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl

Are you doing Short Protocol this cycle?
I should start the pill next week.  If AF arrives when it is supposed too!  Need to call on Day 1, so that they can send me my schedule.  EC has provisionally been booked in for Sept 10th.

Amanda x


----------



## Ceri.

New home this way ladies -----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243205.new#new


----------

